#ubuntu-rs 2010-12-24
<promis> Nagrnuli botovi
<TildaTurn> o/
<Atlantic777> !seen djura-san
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<Atlantic777> -.-
<milke> dobar dan svima
<Atlantic777> Поздрав и од мене!
<milke> "the small orange" - muzički plejer koji otima korisnike rhythmboxu
<milke> kako se zove?
<Atlantic777> Celementine?
<milke> izgleda da je taj
<milke> hvala :)
<Atlantic777> np ;)
<Atlantic777> To mu dođe novi stari Amarok. :D
<milke> valja li čemu?
<Atlantic777> Hvale ga na sve strane! Nisam probao...
<Atlantic777> Meni mpd sad završava posao. :D
<milke> a mpd je..
<milke> neki terminalski plejer? :D
<Atlantic777> music player daemon
<Atlantic777> I onda na njega nakačiš neki frontend...
<Atlantic777> To sam od Oluje pokupio. :)
<milke> kao što je dalibor raširio irssi zarazu :P
<Atlantic777> Pa... moguće, mada ja i dalje teram xchat, ne znam zašto. :D
<Atlantic777> Kad već spominjemo irssi ja bih BitchX da sredim, a kod mene segfaultuje... -.-
<milke> bitchX je sličan irssiju?
<Atlantic777> recimo
<Atlantic777> BitchX je za mene samo legenda o kojoj sam slušao, hoću da isprobam. To su valjda neke skripte za ircii, a ircii je sličan irssiju.
<milke> i see
<uros1> Danilo pozdrav
<danilos> uros1, zdravo
<uros1> samu u prolazu da ti se javim bolestan sam najstrašnije
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: jel imas vremena za jedno kratko pitanjce u vezi QDesktop-a
<Atlantic777> Ajd na pvt, da ne trujemo kanal kodiranjem.
<fantastic001> ako koristim kdelibs za QDesktop da li to jos uvek znaci da je to okruzenje za sebe
<Atlantic777> Ajd može i ovde.
<Atlantic777> Pa... mislim da ne. Ako ti zavisiš od KDE biblioteka, ti si forkovao KDE.
<Atlantic777> Ja to tako gledam.
<fantastic001> a npr KDEmod je okruzenje za sebe
<fantastic001> kako to???
<Atlantic777> Ček da vidim šta je kdemod. Ne poznajem kde. :D
<Atlantic777> koliko ja znam KDEmod je samo rascpekan kde, mada nemam pojma
<Atlantic777> KDEmod is a modular and tweaked version of the K Desktop Environment
<Atlantic777> Da, tako je.
<Atlantic777> KDEmod je ipak samo KDE. :)
<fantastic001> ajde na pvt da ne trujemo
<uros1> maletaski: da postavimo i ovde link ka stranici sa logom?
<maletaski> TOPIC #ubuntu-rs [ Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije | http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Novi ste ovde? Pročitajte: http://bit.ly/baXOwJ| Statistika http://ubuntu-rs.org/irc/ | Novi ste ovde? Pročitajte: http://bit.ly/baXOwJ]
<maletaski> pa može
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: [Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije | http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Novi ste ovde? Pročitajte: http://bit.ly/baXOwJ| Statistika http://ubuntu-rs.org/irc/| Novi ste ovde? Pročitajte: http://bit.ly/baXOwJ| logovi sa kanala možete naći ovde: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/]
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: [Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije | http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Novi ste ovde? Pročitajte: http://bit.ly/baXOwJ| Statistika http://ubuntu-rs.org/irc/| Novi ste ovde? Pročitajte: http://bit.ly/baXOwJ| logove sa kanala možete naći ovde: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/]
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: [Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije | http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Novi ste ovde? Pročitajte: http://bit.ly/baXOwJ| Statistika http://ubuntu-rs.org/irc/| Novi ste ovde? Pročitajte: http://bit.ly/baXOwJ| logove sa kanala možete naći ovde: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/24/%23ubuntu-rs.html]
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije | http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Novi ste ovde? Pročitajte: http://bit.ly/baXOwJ| Statistika http://ubuntu-rs.org/irc/| Novi ste ovde? Pročitajte: http://bit.ly/baXOwJ| logove sa kanala možete naći ovde: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/24/%23ubuntu-rs.html
<Gojko_Bozic> Pozdrav,interesuje me preko kog programa mogu particionisati disk?Konkretno,imam ntfs particiju i zeleo bih da prebacim deo slobodnog prostora u ext4
<uros1> gparted preporuka
<uros1> ima ga na instalacionom disku
<Gojko_Bozic> tnx
<uros1> :)
<Gojko_Bozic> skinucu ga preko apt-get
<Gojko_Bozic> :)
<Gojko_Bozic> lakse mi je
<Gojko_Bozic> :)
<uros1> može naravno
<Gojko_Bozic> hvala na pomoci
<Gojko_Bozic> :)
<Gojko_Bozic> uros1: Unable to read contet of this file system!Because of this some operations may be unavalible
<Gojko_Bozic> to mi izbaci
<Gojko_Bozic> :/
<Gojko_Bozic> kad kliknem na particiju
<Gojko_Bozic> ne mogu nista sa njom
<Gojko_Bozic> da uradim
<Gojko_Bozic> samo unmount
<Gojko_Bozic> al opet
<Gojko_Bozic> nece
<Gojko_Bozic> i sad mi ne ulazi u particiju uopste
<Gojko_Bozic> :s
<uros1> ček
<uros1> moram da bežim od kuće dozvao sam ti pomoć
<Gojko_Bozic> a ok :D
<Gojko_Bozic> tnx
<Ddpbf> Gojko_Bozic: слободно питај све
<Ddpbf> неко ће већ помоћи
<Githzerai> Z
<Githzerai> Tuj smo, samo se stidimo... :)
<Githzerai> Sve Å¡to treba hot line 24/7
<Djus> z i tebi :D
<Githzerai> Pucaj. :)
<Gojko_Bozic> instalirao sam gparted
<Gojko_Bozic> i sad kad kliknem na particiju
<Githzerai> Da li je particija neka od sistemskih?
<Gojko_Bozic> Unable to read contet of this file system!Because of this some operations may be unavalible
<Gojko_Bozic> to izbaci
<Gojko_Bozic> nije
<Gojko_Bozic> ntfs
<Gojko_Bozic> particija je
<Gojko_Bozic> hocu da prebacim u ext4
<Gojko_Bozic> slobodan prostor
<Githzerai> da li su instalirani ntfsprogs
<Githzerai> ?
<Gojko_Bozic> valjda ne,ne znam sta je to :)
<Githzerai> nađi u menadžeru paketa
<Githzerai> i istaliraj
<Githzerai> ako nije već tu
<Gojko_Bozic> ntfsprogs is already the newest version.
<Githzerai> OK
<Githzerai> sudo fdisk -l
<Githzerai> pa postaviš izlaz na pastebin.org
<Githzerai> ili paste.ubuntu.com
<Gojko_Bozic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547298/
<Gojko_Bozic> bio sam ga umontovao,sad nece uopste da udje u particiju,a kad idem mount Internal error: No mount object for mounted volume
<Githzerai> OK, NTFS  o kom se radi je /dev/sda5 ?
<Gojko_Bozic> da
<Githzerai> OK, reci mi šta kaže sudo mount /dev/sda5
<Gojko_Bozic> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda5 is already mounted on /media/Local Disc
<Gojko_Bozic> mount failed
<Githzerai> Pa već je montirana
<Githzerai> Ali ne možeš da joj pristupiš?
<Gojko_Bozic> ne
<Gojko_Bozic> Internal error: No mount object for mounted volume
<Gojko_Bozic> cek da restartujem kojmp
<Gojko_Bozic> komp*
<Githzerai> sudo umount -a
<Githzerai> pa
<Gojko_Bozic> eo
<Githzerai> sudo mount /dev/sda5
<Githzerai> pas probaj
<Gojko_Bozic> usao je sad
<Githzerai> OK
<Githzerai> e sad šta ti je namera da uradiš sa tom particijom?
<Gojko_Bozic> hocu da slobodan prostor
<Gojko_Bozic> iz nje
<Gojko_Bozic> prebacim
<Gojko_Bozic> u novu particiju
<Gojko_Bozic> tj da napravim novu particiju
<Gojko_Bozic> sa slobodnim prostorom
<Githzerai> OK,
<Githzerai> sudo umount /dev/sda5
<Githzerai> sudo gparted
<Githzerai> (a znam gde si zeznuo)
<Gojko_Bozic> ukljucio
<Gojko_Bozic> nisam sudo gparted
<Gojko_Bozic> :)
<Githzerai> Je li sda5 primarna particija?
<Gojko_Bozic> nije
<Githzerai> Logička?
<Gojko_Bozic> valjda
<Gojko_Bozic> sluzi mi samo za podatke
<Githzerai> Nova particija koju želiš da napraviš bi morala da ti bude na kraju, iza svih, ali je nemoguće tu smestiti
<Githzerai> Zato ti i ne dozvoljava da napraviš novu particiju :)
<Gojko_Bozic> a jel mogu ja da oslobodim
<Gojko_Bozic> prostor
<Gojko_Bozic> pa onda
<Gojko_Bozic> create partition
<Githzerai> Pa ne možeš tu da kreiraš praticiju
<Githzerai> *particiju
<Gojko_Bozic> znaci ne mogu nista da uradim? :/
<Githzerai> radi se o logici kojom se prave diskovi
<Githzerai> max 4 primarne particije i koliko hoćš logičkih
<Githzerai> ti već imaš 4 primarne, a ovaj komad diska ti je na delu gde ne možeš da ga pripojiš proširenoj logičkoj paticiji
<Githzerai> JBG, nije se razmišljalo pri formatiranju diska. :(
<Gojko_Bozic> nisam ni znao :/
<Gojko_Bozic> znaci mora format?
<Githzerai> Jedino što možeš je da sačuvaš sve podatke i ponovo preformatiraš disk kako ti odgovara....
<Gojko_Bozic> da da
<Gojko_Bozic> izgleda da cu tako morati
<Githzerai> Ili da koristiš NTFS tu
<Gojko_Bozic> :s
<Gojko_Bozic> ma hteo sam sve u ext4
<Gojko_Bozic> resio sam da batalim skroz win
<Gojko_Bozic> nego sam mislio
<Githzerai> Pa što onda ne ukloniš celu particiju nego hoćeš samo komad?
<Gojko_Bozic> da napravim ext particiju
<Gojko_Bozic> tu da nabacam podatke
<Gojko_Bozic> i posle samo da dopunim
<Gojko_Bozic> :)
<Githzerai> Hm
<VittaX> pozdrav
<Gojko_Bozic> ali cu odneti kod ortaka
<Gojko_Bozic> i prebaciti sve
<Djus> poz VittaX
<Gojko_Bozic> tj ne mogu
<Githzerai> Pa zar nemaš nekog sa externim hardom, da to prebaciš dok ne središ svoj disk?
<Githzerai> pozz
<Gojko_Bozic> odnecu kod ortaka
<Gojko_Bozic> snaci cu se nekako
<Gojko_Bozic> :)
<Githzerai> najpametnije
<VittaX> imas problem sa hardom ?
<Gojko_Bozic> ne,hteo sam nesto da particionisem,nasli smo resenje :)
<VittaX> :)
<Gojko_Bozic> ali hvala u svakom slucaju :)
<Djus> ma možeš da  koristiš i NTFS
<Githzerai> np
<Gojko_Bozic> znam
<Gojko_Bozic> ali sklanjam xp
<Gojko_Bozic> definitnivno
<Githzerai> Djus: dodatni drajver koji uzima prostor u memoriji :P
<Gojko_Bozic> tako da mi je nekako logicnije
<Gojko_Bozic> da sve bude u linux
<Gojko_Bozic> particij :D
<Gojko_Bozic> partciji*
<Djus> Githzerai: :)
<Gojko_Bozic> tj ext4
<Gojko_Bozic> :)
<VittaX> pa samo mount-ih
<VittaX> si probao to ?
<Gojko_Bozic> jesam
<Gojko_Bozic> :)
<Gojko_Bozic> nisam bas toliki pocetnik :)
<VittaX_> zeza me net xD
<Gojko_Bozic> :D
<VittaX_> uzeo sam neke knjige za editovanje na ubuntu
<VittaX_> t.j. dobio sam
<VittaX_> igra neko browser igrice ?
<Githzerai> VittaX: npr?
<fantastic001> ee
<Iv4nb> mal me ima mal me nema ... poz iz Crne Gore drugari
<Djus> z
<uros1> pozz
<TildaTurn> pozdrav Urose :)
<uros1> o pozdrav, pozdrav
<Punky> pozz
<Punky> nema nikog?
<nikolam> ima Punky
<nikolam> evo posle nekog vremena i ja
<Punky> hehehe, nisam ni ja tu podosta
<nikolam> ma ja sam otišao u drugu krajnost skroz
<nikolam> visio sam skoro godinu ipo dana, dve stalno
<nikolam> i od jednom bzzap
<nikolam> ako neko veruje, viša sila.
<Punky> ma ne treba preterivati
<nikolam> pa meni nije bilo teško ;I
<nikolam> inače, crko mi monitor na mašini. i ne mogu da je prozovem ni preko mreže od jednom
<Punky> to je druga stvar
<nikolam> nešto ne verujem d aje serijska konzola uključena podrazumevano (tty0)
<Punky> pa nije
<Punky> osim da si instalirao nesto drugo pre toga i ostavio tako
<nikolam> jednom davno sam bio napravio ubuntu cd sa uključenim serijskim i sa alternate diska preko serijskog namestio mašinu. sad se više ne sećam kako
<nikolam> mm mogu da se prijavim na slepo i da odčukam da je uključim.. hmm
<Punky> jbg
<nikolam> pa da pristupim preko serijskog
<Punky> ni ja se nebi cimao sa time
<nikolam> da eto to je rešenje. da nađem na mreži negde komandu d auključim serijsku konzolu
<nikolam> i onda ću već namestiti mrežu ako imam terminal
<nikolam> Punky, pročitao sam pre neki dan za ono dešavanje što je bilo, promociju. JAKO lepo, čestitam svima
<nikolam> Još sam da i u BG nešto slično zaživi
<nikolam> ja kopam i imam u stvari neki prostor na raspolaganju, salicu, tako nekako
<nikolam> pa možda nešto malecko i da se napravi. za početak, šta znam
<nikolam> evo našao sam serial console: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<nikolam> sad samo da to spržim u jednu liniju da mogu da odčukam naslepo
<nikolam> mislim da će ovo biti dovoljno:
<nikolam> /sbin/getty -L 115200 ttyS0 vt102
<Punky> ne znam ako mi verujes
<Punky> a predavanje/promocija je prosla bez mene
<Punky> ali organizujemo u Boru EWF ako si cuo?
#ubuntu-rs 2010-12-25
<nikolam> ma ja razmišljam o školici, tako nečemu.. da traje neko vreme i tako.. potpuna indokrinacija .. :)
<nikolam> e nisma čuo, kažem ti, sad sam izleteo iz hibernacije ;)
<Punky> kako o skolici?
<nikolam> daj prečicu da se upoznam ;)
<Punky> http://www.eastweekendfest.com/
<nikolam> Pa šolica ono.. pozovem ljude u salu i držim predavanje, dva put nedeljno tako nekako
<Punky> a, pa sad...nisam optimista
<nikolam> Ono, dođeš star, odeš mlad i otvorenih pogleda i svašt anaučiš, tako to
<Punky> malo je tih ljudi otvorenih za to
<nikolam> pa mislio da ih podelim posle u 3 grupe jer imam i jednog što bi mogao da predaje javu toj trećoj grupi i tako
<nikolam> ovo lepo deluje ;)
<Punky> kreni od toga kako ljudi reaguju na to kad im spomenes linux pa vidi na dalje
<Punky> cak i profesori informatike nemaju pojma
<Punky> ali ako uspes, to je extra dobro
<nikolam> Ma ja sam mislio da krenem od nule, kao da ljudi ne znaju ništa ono, i da im se lepo složi onda šta ej šta
<nkls> poz budnima!
<Punky> bludnima heheheheh
<nkls> ili vama, takvima XD
<Punky> lol
<nkls> sta se radi na estradi?
<nkls> jel promis otisao da spava ili kompajlira nesto pa se ne javlja sada?
<nkls> :)
<Punky> promis ko ce ga znati sta radi, bojim se da je zaspao za kompom
<nkls> ja dosao da pitam nesto u vezi 10.10
<Punky> kazi
<nkls> mada...
<Punky> sta mada?
<nkls> pa...
<Punky> aha, ok
<nkls> instalirao sam bio 10.10
<Punky> :
<Punky> :)
<Punky> i?
<Punky> kazi slobodno
<nkls> i izgleda da cu da ostanem jos na 10.04
<promis> nisam jo[
<Punky> killall promis
<promis> nego uživam u čarima wine-a
<nkls> hahaha evo ga promis!
 * nikolam traži serijski kabl za konzolu..
<nkls> sta radis sa wine?
<Punky> promis, ti nisi mod, ali jebo te wine, da izvines
<promis> obrćem Fall Out 3
<Punky> mislim da se ne ljutis
<Punky> :)
<nkls> jel ste vi zvanicno presli na 10.10 ili ne?
<Punky> ma jok
<Punky> :)
<promis> ja ne
<Punky> ni ja
<nikolam> uvek sam govorio d anikad dovoljno kablova u kući
<nkls> promis i Punky na cemu ste?
<Punky> ja na pivu
<nikolam> 10.04 forever. LTS manija aaa :)
<Punky> :
<nkls> poz nikolam!
<nikolam> ćaos nkls , ćao SVIMA posle dugo vremena ;)
<Punky> LTS-a se treba drzati
<nkls> ljudi, ja sam se zaljubio u gimp, ali bez zezanja i to nije slepa zaljubljenost :)
<nkls> jel to kazes zbog one tri godine Punky?
<Punky> pa recimo
<nkls> ili ima jos necega tu
<nkls> nekako mi je sada lakse
<Punky> 3 god, stabilno, nema brige, nema cimanja
<Punky> a to je suprotno onome sto ja koristim
<Punky> A
<nikolam> serijski: 9 pina ženski na 24 pina ženski, pa 24 pina muški na 24 pina muški, pa 24 pina ženski na 9 pina muški. i to je to.. imam serijski :)
<nkls> sta koristis?
<Punky> A R C H
<nkls> skoro kao anarchy
<nkls> :)
<Punky> to je to :)
<promis> nkls, kao što rekoh ja sam još na 10.04
<nikolam> kome zatreba nekad serijska konzola a ne radi mu monitor ni mreža se ne odaziva.. komanda je /sbin/getty -L 115200 ttyS0 vt102
<nkls> super promis, i ja cu onda da ostanem na 10.04
<nkls> :)
<promis> Ako
<promis> nema žurbe
<promis> E, baš sam danas gledao tvoje fotografije
<promis> I pitao se kako te nema, nešto
<nkls> stvarno?
<nkls> ja sam pitao pre neki dan za tebe ovde.
<nkls> nisi bio
<nkls> bio neki klinac
<nkls> pa mi rekao da dolazis cesto ovde
<promis> Pa skoro svaki dan
<nkls> sto se tice foruma, tamo ne idem. nasao sam sve sto mi je trebalo za sistem i sada samo update.
<nkls> i jedino sto mi je trebalo jeste nesto za gimp i 10.10
<nkls> i to je sve.
<nkls> sve radi kako mu ja kazem
<nkls> :D
<promis> jel si ažurirao gimp na 2.6.11
<nkls> jesam na 10.04
<nikolam> jel koristite getdeb.net? meni je on pre na 8.04 pomogao da preživim duugo na LTS. Mada da budem iskren, ipak sam morao da pravim novije pakete posle.
<promis> pa, kao što kažeš, tada da , sada ne.
<nkls> koji wine vozis promis?
<promis> 1.2 čini mi se
<promis> e, dobe su ti slike
<promis> mislim fotografije
<nkls> aha, znaci zvanican,
<nkls> hvala!
<nkls> :)
<nkls> da  li se razumes u fotosop?
<promis> bilo mi je zanimljivo da su u kvadratu
<promis> fotošop, pa onako
<promis> ništa no
<nkls> i meni je kvadrat kao forma odlican za kompoziciju
<promis> ne znam, neke napredne stvari, pogotovo na ovim novima
<promis> uu, imam 2000 poruka na forumu
<promis> podelio bih sad pivo svima, ali su ukinuli
<nikolam> mrzim nekad kad se posle nekog vremena pri uključivanju ubuntu seti da proverava diskove 3 sata. Može biti d ami pre nije smetalo jer sam ga gasio tj resetovao jednom u mesec dana ili ređe
<promis> a kad se setim da sam mislio možda skupim 1000 do nove godine
<promis> prebacio sam normu
<promis> ;)
<nikolam> Ja čekam trenutak da forumu mogu da pristupim kao NTTP(news) serveru i čitam i odgovaram tako.. i sudnji dan.. amin ;)
<nkls> ja bih voleo da vidim nekoga ko ima 100 soma postova na nekom od foruma (strani/domaci)
<nkls> taj bi usao u ginisovu knjigu garant!
<promis> nikolam, misliš fsck pri bootovanju
<nikolam> ES iam to oduvek,
<nikolam> promis, da. al pošto nemam ekran na tome, pustiću ga ionako ne mogu da ga zaustavim
<nikolam> podizanju
<promis> pa to radi 1 mesečno
<promis> mislim ono nakon 28 bootovanja
<nikolam> pa da podizanja.. ja sam ga obično gasio ređe od 1 mesečno, takod a je meni to radio vrlo često ;)
<nikolam> ksplice.com for ubuntu to the recue. i nema uopšte ponovnog podizanja mašine. nikad. ;)
<nikolam> JUHUUU, dobio sam serijsku konzolu na drugom kompu, kad sam ih povezao serijskim kablom i na slepo uneo: sudo /sbin/getty -L 115200 ttyS0 vt102
<nikolam> i Å¡ifru ;)
<nikolam> naravno pre se na slepo prijavio sa Ctrl+Alt+F2 sa username/pass
<nikolam> Ovo mora na viki ja mislim ;)
<promis> ne znam, nkls ja u poslednje vreme izbegavam kvadrat
<promis> naročito za fotografiju
<promis> više sam u filmskim proporcijama
<nkls> daj da vidim to!
<promis> šta d vidiš?
<promis> fotografije?
<nkls> da
<promis> pa nemam nigde okačeno, a i ne znam šta bih ti pokazao
<nkls> jel škljocaš?
<nkls> jel vidiš "Š" kod mene?
<promis> samo sa mobilnim
<promis> a to i nije neki kvalitet
<nkls> što ne otvoriš negde nalog i kačiš?
<promis> vidi se Å  kod tebe
<nkls> ok
<promis> sad se setih, uradio sam jedne tapete
<nkls> daj da vidim neku, sad
<promis> čekaj da nadjem na forumu sa stavio
<nkls> ok
<promis> http://www.dodaj.rs/?35/Ky/oOvdNBN/tapeta2a.jpg
<promis> to sam slikao u bloku 72
<promis> tad sam imao fotoaparat
<promis> i mogu ti reći da ništa nisam cropovao
<promis> slikano kao 4:3
<nkls> ekstra! to je to, tvoj fazon. podsetila me je na tvoj avatar na forumu koji si imao (mozda je jos imas) :)
<promis> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/uploads/avatars/avatar_3981.png
<nkls> video si tamo na mom blogu da imam jos jedan link, to je drugaciji format od kvadrata.
<promis> sad je ovaj
<nkls> da, i ovaj je slican kao sto si imao.
<promis> da, radjeno je u 2 boje
<promis> a, zadržao sam iste
<promis> eto i taj autoportret sam slikao poslednje
<nkls> cekaj, jel te mrzi da kačiš negde svoje radove ili....?
<promis> ne znam, nikad mi nije padalo na pamet, da to radim
<nkls> čoveče...
<promis> mada sam okačio one audio radove...
<nkls> to može da ti bude ekstra iskustvo
<promis> pa ne znam, možda. Mada ja pričam konkretno sa ljudima kad me zanima za neki rad
<promis> Å¡ta misle, itd
<nkls> ja sam tako okačio i na kraju su me (nisam se cimao ili tražio tako nešto) kontaktirali iz diskografskih kuća (engleskih i američkih)
<nkls> svašta može da se desi.
<promis> zašta, za audio ili foto?
<nkls> foto
<nkls> meni se ova zelena sviđa gde je gradilište i ova dva radnika. dobra je kompozicija.
<nkls> voleo bih da vidim još.
<nkls> i stvarno bih voleo da kačiš svoje fotke (flickr, blog, wordpress...)
<promis> pa oko sokolovo i brza ekspozicija ;)
<promis> lično sam jako zadovoljan što nije cropovano
<promis> to mi je kao neki fetiš
<promis> da sve bude gotovo u aparatu
<nkls> ma.. daj.
<nkls> to kod nas zovu gay, kao crop je gay
<nkls> meni je to no sense at all
<nkls> :)
<nkls> mada, ako ti tako voliš... da nije gay...
<nkls> :D
<promis> ne znam za taj izraz da crop bude gay
<nkls> pa, da.
<promis> mesni se svidja ideja naturalnog
<nkls> to je na forumu dizajn zona opšte prihvaćen fazon
<promis> da sve bude gotovo u aparatu
<nkls> e, ne može to tako promis.
<nkls> kako misliš da sve bude gotovo u aparatu_
<nkls> ?
<promis> pa finalni izgled
<promis> out of the box
<promis> ;)
<promis> odnosno, out of the negative
<nkls> nije tako
<nkls> sada ću da se vratim
<nkls> pa ćemo nastaviti
<nkls> ..
<nkls> tu sam
<nkls> jel si tu?
<promis> je
<nkls> what's up
<nkls> XD
<nkls> nego...
<promis> nemam ja ništa protiv cropa
<nkls> ma nema veze
<nkls> to
<nkls> hajde
<nkls> da
<nkls> nađeš
<nkls> neko
<nkls> svoje
<nkls> mesto
<nkls> na
<nkls> net-u
<nkls> za
<nkls> kačenje
<nkls> tvojih
<nikolam> e da j* be oca. sad imam root pristup preko serijskog porta mašini al mreža ni da mrdne
<nkls> radova,
<nikolam> i sa ifconfig je podignem i ništa
<promis> nemam ne znam ni ja Å¡ta d aponudim
<promis> da imam fotoaparat, možda bi uradio to
<nkls> koliko ti ta kamerica na mobilnom ima pixela
<promis> pa imda dovoljno, ali je sočivo, čip, i kompresija = užas
<nikolam> dakle, lepo stoje fiksni podaci u /etc/network/interfaces i ne haje uopste za njih pri podizanju
<promis> probaj samo mrežu da rebutaš
<promis> tj, restartuješ
<nikolam> pa sa ifconfig to i radim i nista
<promis> jel si stavio auto eth0
<nikolam> dodeli mu ip adresu i to i rutu i sve al nista ne radi posle
<nkls> promis, odoh. pozdravljam te druže. kuckamo se ovih dana!
<nikolam> ja sam na eth1 eth0 nema nista na portu
<promis> dobro, onda auto eth1
<promis> nkls, čujemo se
<promis> good to have you back
<nkls> yeah!
<nkls> :)
<nkls> ć.
<nikolam> promis, pa kako auto kad nema odakle da dobije dhcp. 2 masine same na svicu i to je to
<nikolam> nocj
<promis> nije auto vezan za dhcp
<nikolam> pa bilo je pre na auto pa nista
<promis> auto mu je da uradi automatski UP
<promis> jel pričamo o ubuntu?
<nikolam> aha pa dobro, ja sam dodao odavde: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<nikolam> pa sam ocekivao da proradi posle toga
<nikolam> da ubuntu
<promis> jel si radio onda: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<promis> prvo moraš da podigneš interface, pa onda restart mreže
<nikolam> sad po restartu je dodelio IP i kad sam ostavio auto tamo
<nikolam> al i dalje ne radi ping i nista
<promis> jel gore lampice?
<nikolam> ma da na svicu svetle obe
<nikolam> povremeno trepcu cak
<nikolam> sad
<promis> jel ti je isti domen na oba?
<promis> mada nije bitno, kad razmislim
<nikolam> ma nije to bitno, to je za smb bitno
<promis> kad iskucaš ifconfig
<promis> jel prikazuje taj eth1
<nikolam> da da ima sad IP
<promis> a što ti je eth1 a ne 0. imaš 2 mrežne?
<nikolam> pa tako ostalo od pre.
<nikolam> mogu da stavim i na 0 nije frka
<promis> ne, neka
<nikolam> da imam 2 mrezne, 0 je na ploci, 1 je kartica i pre radilo lepo
<nikolam> ma nista za sad cu da kontempliram
<promis> aha ipak ima 2
<nikolam> napredak je sto imam root shell sad preko serijskog
<nikolam> pa mogu nesto da probam dok ne nakacim monitor..
<promis> jel ima neka količina u RX i TX paketima da piše u ifconfig
<nikolam> al bas ono.. crko monitor i prestao da se odaziv ana mrezu.. misliiim.. frka
<nikolam> jok pisu nile tamo tx i to
<promis> heeh, shvatam sad situaciju
<nikolam> u stvari ne greska
<nikolam> kaze TX bytes 14994 (14.9 KB)
<nikolam> RX je 0
<promis> To bi trebalo da je slao, a ništa nije primio
<nikolam> hmm
<promis> po mojoj slobodnoj proceni
<promis> pošto je kod mene RX veći
<nikolam> kad pinguje kaze host unreacheble
<promis> da nemaš neki firewall na drugom računaru?
<nikolam> ima neko govance zone alarm, to je win trenutno jer mi tu jedino radi modem al sma tu stavio da mu je lokalna mreza van z. zida
<nikolam> ali na ubuntu je pre radio firestarter
<nikolam> i buni se sto nema ppp0 kad se restartuje mreza
<nikolam> sve se mislim d aon nesto tu ne zasere
<promis> ne znam. ako je to stari sistem kome je smao crko monitor, onda bi sve trebalo da radi
<promis> čekaj, jel imaš na to računaru i network manager?
<nikolam> pa da, ima ono standardno
<nikolam> mislim tamo se sad vrti jedino gdm
<promis> pa mislim da treba on da se isključi
<promis> da bi interfaces radio
<nikolam> ja sumnjam da je nekako utripovao i da je n.. manager namesten mozda na OFF
<nikolam> da
<promis> pa taj ppp je verovatno već isključio nm
<nikolam> ja bih vrlo rado ubio nm
<promis> ja kod mene nemam nm, pa mi radi interfaces
<promis> pa probaj da ga deinstaliraš
<promis> ako neće da povuče sa sobom i ceo sistem...
<nikolam> pa ja bih ga ubio rado neko .. daa.. sad sam mislio o tome da ga uklonim kao paket
<nikolam> sta mislis jel dosta da ubijem network-manager-gnome ili ceo network-manager ? promis
<promis> povezani su rekao bih
<promis> vidiš ovaj network-manager ne traži ovaj n-m-gnome
<promis> samo n-m je demon
<promis> a ovaj drugi je frontend
<nikolam> znam
<promis> sudo apt-get purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
<promis> ovo sam našao
<nikolam> ok
<nikolam> promis, e znas sta
<promis> Å¡ta
<nikolam> sad kad sam ubio net manager.. Proradilo! :)
<promis> aaa, ipak je on bio kriv
<nikolam> samo mi sad zao sto nisam cackao podesavanaj samog tog net. managera, mozda je moglo da se ukljuci iz tekstualnog front end
<promis> moglo je
<nikolam> to je garant to. bila iskljucena sva mreza u njemu iz nekog razloga
<nikolam> e da ga j* kolko sma se namucio
<nikolam> i otvarao sam masinu da prebacim serijski port na 25 pinski s maticne jer nisam imao kabl 9-9 pina
<nikolam> al eto upecan :)
<nikolam> e hvala za savete, recimo da smo ga sprzili pola pola :P
<promis> hehe
<promis> dobro
<promis> samo mi nije jasno
<nikolam> ko kaze da mora s monitorom? :))
<promis> kako si to pristupio sa tim kablom
<promis> jel to sam linux mašine
<promis> ili iz win
<nikolam> pa nema veze odakle ovo je win lap koji ima serijski port
<nikolam> povezao 2 asine serijskim kablom
<nikolam> i pokrenuo hyper teminal na win i na com1
<nikolam> i onda na slepo se prijavio na linuks masini na konzolu ctrl+alt+f2 pa user i pass
<nikolam> i onda sudo /sbin/getty -L 115200 ttyS0 vt102
<nikolam> pa pass
<nikolam> a na terminalu isto ta brzina 115200 i dobije se login prompt
<nikolam> e SAD frka je sto preko SER terminala NE radi sudo!
<nikolam> jer je sa sudo valjda pokrenut terminal
<promis> znači, čim si uključio računar sa već povezanim kablom ti si bio povezan
<nikolam> onda sam morao da namestim root sifru i da se prijavljujem sa root preko terminala, ne bi li koristio nano
<nikolam> a desava se iz nekog razloga da ako u ser. terminalu unesem ctrl+c sve se smrzne i onda prima komande sa tastature
<nikolam> i onda se vrati nazad
<nikolam> ne znam sto ali ej tako
<promis> a, shvatam
<nikolam> sve u svemu kad sam se prijavio kao root posle namestanja sifre za njega (koristio povezanu tastaturu pri namestanju root sifre) onda sam tek mogao da radim
<promis> ti si na tastaturi od ubuntu maši kucao tu komandu
<nikolam> da i pri promeni root sifre i posle ctrl+c
<nikolam> i takodje man ubija ser. terminal takodje dok mu ne posaljes komandu sa tastature itd
<nikolam> ja se secam da sam jednom sa alternate diska specijalno izmenjenog pa narezanog na cd, instalirao celu masinu preko serijskog porta, bez tastature
<nikolam> al sad se vise ne secam gde sam sta menjao na slici CD i kako sam pravio taj iso, to mi neko bio dao recept
<promis> okej, sad mi je jasno sve
<promis> odoh, ti uživaj u ssh ;)
<nikolam> aj laku nocj :) cjaos promis  :)
<nikolam> e da hehe
<nikolam> sad idem da vidim st aje sa onim nfs
<nikolam> jer samba lepo radi valjda od pre :)
<TildaTurn> o/
<promis> olujicz, imaš grešku u URL-u za statistiku
<promis> i u još dve adrese
<promis> ova cevka | je ušla u adresu
<promis> mislim, ako si ti pisao temu za kanal
<Djus> 1. promis	4695	24101	5.1	27.3
<Djus> :D
<promis> Znam, video sam
<promis> ;)
<Djus> e sad, ili voliš i znaš da pomogneš ili si alapača ;D
<Djus> ;)
<promis> mislim da nisam alapača
<promis> više sam pričalica
<promis> ;)
<Djus> hahahah
<promis> Kako bi to rekao Andy Warhol
<promis> Postoje alapače i pričalice
<Djus> možda u SAD, ali kod nas je to isto  :D
<Djus> može da se doda i naklapača  ;)
<promis> pa, nakalpača i alapača bih rekao da su tu negde
<promis> dok je pričalica nešto drugo
<promis> ako razumeš na šta mislim
<Djus> ma Å¡alim se ja  :)
<Djus> negde sam pročitao da je alapača preterana pričalica
<promis> Pa to. Em preteruje, em lupa. ;)
<Djus> hahahhahahahhahaha
<dmitras> dobar dan
<Djus> dan
<promis> dobar
<Djus> promis: interesantno je to što je alapača u ženskom rodu, nema muški oblik  ;)
<najzlijiji> al je vama zivot lep :)
<Djus> a Å¡to da nije?
<Djus> :)
<dmitras> gle, stvarno, nisam ni pomisljala na to da ne postoji muski rod za alapacu.
<Djus> :)
<promis>   Engleski: talkative gossipy
<dmitras> nije ni cudo, ne mozete nam konkurisati po brzini misljenja i govora ;)
<dmitras> (sto ne mora uvek da ima pozitivan kontext)
<promis> gledam u rečniku stranih reči, nema je, možda je to ipak naša reč
<dmitras> a ja cu da pogledam u recniku sinonima...
<Djus> lol
<Djus> najzlijiji: lepo vreme, još malo pa raspaljujem roštilj, nabavio sam dobro vino, posle podne može da se ode u prirodu da se vozi bas...
<Djus> zar život nije lep?  :)
<dmitras> nego, ako sam dobro razumela, kada instaliram Ubuntu, prilikom podizanja OS cu moci da biram koji cu koristiti?
<promis> ako imaš još neki - Da
<dmitras> eee, hvala...
<dmitras> :)
<dmitras> jedva cekam da ga instaliram.
<promis> sretno
<dmitras> hvala.
<dmitras> jos uvek ga `skidam`.
<dmitras> 67%.
<promis> obavezno proveri ISo da li je dobar
<dmitras> sta je to???
<promis> ako ne skidaš prweko torrenta
<promis> Da li skidaš preko torrenta?
<dmitras> ne, sa ove adrese http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<promis> znači direktno
<promis> pa onda je dobro da proveriš da li se ISO dobro preuzeo
<dmitras> ne znam ni sta je, ni kako se proverava :( Znam za ISO standarde kod fotografisanja.
<promis> ovde imaš sume za sve ISO fajlove https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<dmitras> hvala, proucicu.
<promis> Pa valjda vidiš da fajl koji preuzimaš ima ISO ekstenziju
<najzlijiji> ISO ti je taj fajl koji skidas (format fajla)
 * dmitras gleda
<promis> ISO je fajl koji je standard za slike CD i DVD medija
<dmitras> aa, TO...
<dmitras> da, na jednom fajlu pise nesto drugo, a na drugom iso.
<promis> koji drugi fajl?
<najzlijiji> to drugo da li pise MD5
<dmitras> disc image file
<dmitras> pa... ubuntu mi se downloaduje u 3 fajla.
<promis> zar?
 * dmitras kasljuca
<promis> zašto si odabrala netbook izdanje, jel imaš netbook?
<dmitras> da, samo njega koristim za internet.
<promis> okej, to je uredu onda
<promis> samo ne znam kako to imap 3 fajla?
<promis> koji su?
<dmitras> cek`.
<najzlijiji> inace kako se downloaduje u 3 fajla.. ako  si kliknula na link sa http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download treba da pocne skidanje jednog fajla ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso
<promis> Inače, uvek je dobro skinuti ubuntu preko torrenta, onda ne moraš da proveravaš da li se dobro skinuo, a brzina je isto kao i za direktno skidanje
<dmitras> i386 iso part, pise
<promis> a to
<promis> pa dobro to će da postane ISO kad bude gotovo
<dmitras> uh, sada mi je lakse! :)
<promis> okej, to su dva fajla, a koji je treći?
<dmitras> treci... ocekujem?
<Djus> prvi put instaliraš linux?
<promis> pa, gledaj na tom linku ima samo jedan fajl
<promis> i to je taj ISO
<dmitras> zar nije ocigledno? :/
<najzlijiji> :D
<promis> tebi se može prikazati 2 fajla na samom hardisku taj ISO i privremeni part fajl
<dmitras> hvala na pomoci!
<promis> i to je sve, nema treći. ono bar meni ne pada na pamet što bi to moglo da bude
<dmitras> dadada, to je privremeni... uh, pa vec sam to vidjala, da...
<promis> mada mi ni taj privremeni nebi pao na pamet
<dmitras> smotana.
<promis> bolje da si išla preko torenta
<dmitras> nije mi palo na pamet.
<promis> za početnike je to bolja opcija
<najzlijiji> sve u svemu po zavrsenom downloadu moraces ili da narezes ISO na CD ili da ga (s obzirom da to radis preko netbook-a) mountujes preko nekog daemona i instaliras na neki USB pa onda na netbook
<dmitras> to znam :)
<Djus> da li si napravila particije za linux?
<dmitras> ne.
<Djus> imaš li slobodnog prostora na disku
<dmitras> kolika bi trebalo da bude?
<promis> da li znaš da proveriš ISO fajl preko md5sum programa=
<dmitras> neeeeee
<Djus> lol
<promis> trebala si torent
<promis> no, nema veze
<dmitras> imam 43 GB ;)
<promis> mislim mogu da ti objasnim ako znaš kako se pokreće terminal
<promis> u windowsu
<najzlijiji> ma dajte bre od 2005 skidam ubuntu uvek preko direktnog downloada i nikada nisam proveravao checksum i nikada nisam imao problema
<promis> nisam ni ja
<promis> ali početnici imaju
<promis> ;)
<Djus> meni je 1 desilo
<Djus> *se
<promis> bio je jedan dečko sad skoro imao je samo 197MB skinutog
<promis> i žalio se kako mu ne radi
<promis> ako ništa drugo, neko proveri veličinu fajla
<dmitras> pa, dobro, nije mi prvi put da pravim particiju i instaliram OS. hahaha, meni je sinoc skinuto samo dvesta i nesto MB! zato sada ponavljam.
<promis> eto
<promis> trebala si torent
<promis> :D
<najzlijiji> :)
<Djus> meni je sve naizgled izgledalo OK, ali instalacija dođe do 82% i stane, ni makas dalje
<dmitras> 81%!
<promis> ja uvek proverim i ISO i CD posle
<dmitras> lol
<dmitras> znaci, kod kriticne sam tacke (mozda!)
<Djus> hahah, ne kod skidanja već kod instalacije  ;)
<dmitras> aaaa...
<dmitras> lol
<dmitras> I?
<dmitras> sta je bilo dalje?
<Djus> i ništa, ponovo skidanje
<dmitras> :)
<Djus> pa rezanje pa instalacija
<dmitras> meni jednom crce HD prilikom instalacije.
<promis> dmitras internet je dostupan, (trebalo bi) sve vreme tokom instlacije, tako da možeš ovde da dođeš i pitaš ako je nešto nejasno
<dmitras> win zaribao, ni makac. i ja, budala, iskljucim komp usred instalacije OS na dugme...
<dmitras> hvala, promis
<dmitras> i na greskama se uci.
<Djus> dmitras: da li je onih 43GB particionisano (NRFS, FAT...)
<dmitras> ntfs
<Djus> *NTFS
<dmitras> fat bese za stari win?
<Djus> hmm, vidim ja da ćeš ti da ćaskaš sa promisom tokom instalacije  ;)
<dmitras> :)
<dmitras> sada imam NTFS
<dmitras> tako sam formatirala prilikom instalacije win-a.
<promis> ti kad napraviš taj usb i butuješ ga, odaberi prvu opciju: try ubuntu
<dmitras> aha.
<promis> da vidiš prvo da li će to čudo uopšte da radi kod tebe
<dmitras> ok.
<promis> pa ako sve radi kako treba, onda tek kreni sa instalacijom
<dmitras> dobro.
<Djus> ja linuxe imam samo na starim hard diskovima, gde win. nije hteo ni da bekne
<promis> verovatno će ti tad biti najlakše da preko mozzile dodješ ovde na irc
<promis> ne znam kako si sad došla ovde
<dmitras> idem sada, telefon mi zvrca, a potrajace razgovor. sada sam tako, a vracam se sa skriptom :) sada imam irc server.
<Djus> promis: može da se koristi mozzila tokom instalacije?
<promis> yep
<dmitras> hvala, pozdrav, vidimo se!
<Djus> poz
<promis> ja sam tako sproveo jednu koleginicu od početka do kraja
<dmitras> :)
<Djus> hmm, ovde uvek nešto naučim
<promis> da nije bilo toga, mislim da 99% ne bi uspela
<Djus> ček, pokreneš je preko tty
<promis> ma jok
<promis> podigneš live cd
<promis> i imaš desktop sve u fullu
<Djus> da, to znam
<promis> pokreneš mozzilu,
<promis> loguješ se na irc
<promis> ovde kod nas
<Djus> dobro
<promis> i onda pokreneš instaler
<promis> i to sve radi paralelno do samog kraja
<Djus> lol, nisam znao
<promis> instaler je samo obična aplikacija
<promis> koja prekopira fajlove itd
<promis> mislim, verovatno nebih pustio neki film da gledam dok instalira
<promis> ali mozila može
<Djus> hahahha
<promis> ovaj netbook ni nema torent
<TildaTurn> aaa Djus, i Ti si vinaross :)
<Djus> pomalo  ;)
<TildaTurn> e sad. po malo. :) ..
<Djus> čaša dnevno
<Djus> kao lek
<TildaTurn> :)
<Djus> :)
<TildaTurn> rostilj & vino. ... tesko da ce biti samo jedna casa :)
<promis> flaša dnevno, za lek,,
<Djus> hehe
<TildaTurn> e, i ja sam vinaross.
<TildaTurn> pa znam.
<Djus> TildaTurn: uz roštilj možda malo više, ali inače čaša na dan
<Djus> *-ali
<TildaTurn> dobro-dobro :)
<TildaTurn> nemoj se jutiss :) samo kazemm.
<Djus> :)
<TildaTurn> e da. aaa, kolika je ta casa  ? :)
<Djus> http://www.mali-podrum.com/Case
<Djus> 1/3
<TildaTurn> da vidim.
<Djus> 1/3 ove druge čaše za crno vino  :)
<Djus> ajd idemo na 1/2 (realno)
<TildaTurn> aaa, 'vido link. .. hm. necu da komentarisemmm. ..
<Djus> ;)
<TildaTurn> pa, nerviraju me taa uputstva. mislim ono. kako se pije vino i too.
<Atlantic777> o/
<webmasteryoda> cao svima
<Atlantic777> Poz webmasteryoda !
<Ddpbf> '\о/'
<Djus> z
 * webmasteryoda uzima blok čokolade i pita se ima li smisla piti alkohol nakon toga
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
<webmasteryoda> ko je za grudvanje
<Atlantic777> Uff ja se sada vratio. :D
<webmasteryoda> e nikola
<webmasteryoda> ej nikola
<Atlantic777> Da?
<webmasteryoda> SLJAS !!! (zvuk grudve na licu)
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Atlantic777> lol
<webmasteryoda> ej Beretta021
<webmasteryoda> ej olujicz
<webmasteryoda> ej promis
<Atlantic777> Ajd sad. :P
<webmasteryoda> ej nikola
<webmasteryoda> ZZZZZZzzzzzz
<webmasteryoda> promašio sam
<webmasteryoda>  /kick Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> :)
<webmasteryoda> ej promis
<webmasteryoda> hmmm...... mislim da me je provalio
<webmasteryoda> ili upravo rešava neki veliki problem na forumu
<webmasteryoda> :D
<maletaski> poz webmasteryoda
<webmasteryoda> SLJAS !!! (zvuk grudve na licu)
<maletaski> LOL
<webmasteryoda> aha maletaski
<maletaski> :D
<webmasteryoda> šta sada kažeš
 * maletaski je ostao bez teksta
<maletaski> :D
<webmasteryoda> ma ajde bre.... to je samo voda
<maletaski> hehe
<webmasteryoda> ej jel može neko da mi pomogne oko saveta za gnome
<Atlantic777> Ajd da probamo.
<webmasteryoda> pazite vako
<webmasteryoda> dakle, moj drugar je instalirao gnome nakon promocije
<webmasteryoda> na svoj laptop
<webmasteryoda> i uglavnom ima problem sa ventilatorom koji se non stop okrece
<Atlantic777> o.O
<Atlantic777> i?
<Atlantic777> Na laptopu?
<webmasteryoda> i pita me da li postoji neki malo bolji power management
<webmasteryoda> da
<webmasteryoda> kao sto to ima na pr. na kde
<webmasteryoda> ono da bude
<webmasteryoda> sa 30% da uradi to
<maletaski> pa zar vent netreba da se okreće :DD
<webmasteryoda> sa 15% da uradi to
<webmasteryoda> itd
<webmasteryoda> treba ali ne stalno
<maletaski> aha
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda, pa to se zove nice
<Atlantic777> renice može sa htop da uradi :P
<webmasteryoda> hmmm..... ja ne znam Å¡ta je nice ili renice
<webmasteryoda> jel to kao neki daemon
<webmasteryoda> ili tako nešto
<Atlantic777> ne to je advanced top
<Atlantic777> :D
<webmasteryoda> pa koliko ja znam top samo meri aktivnost softvera
<Atlantic777> Da, a sa htop imaš i renice recimo...
<Atlantic777> Probaj htop, sitno programče. .D
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> *
<webmasteryoda> aj sad cu da vidim
<maletaski> lol
<Atlantic777> Sa nice zapravo određuješ prioretet procesa...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije | http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Novi ste ovde? Pročitajte: http://bit.ly/baXOwJ| Statistika http://ubuntu-rs.org/irc/ | logove sa kanala možete naći ovde: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/24/%23ubuntu-rs.html
<Atlantic777> Ne znam da li je na to mislio.
<Atlantic777> Sale, šta se igraš? :D
<maletaski> ma ispravljam ono Å¡to sam zabrljo :D
<webmasteryoda> nije to to .... definitivno
<webmasteryoda> on je navikao na windows
<maletaski> bio sam dodao link ka logovima sa kanala
<Atlantic777> -.-
<maletaski> u topic
<maletaski> ali sam greškom duplirao jedan link
<maletaski> pa sam sad to ispravio
<maletaski> :D
<webmasteryoda> i njemu u sustini treba da pronadje nacin kako da napravi da mu se kuler okrece samo u slucajevima da temperatura ide gore
<webmasteryoda> aj pitacu na forumu
<webmasteryoda> nego znas sta sam hteo da ti kazem maletaski
<maletaski> what ?
<Atlantic777> Ček, ček... ja sam mislio da hoće da odredi za svaki proces koliko posto procesora da koristi.
<webmasteryoda> SLJAS !!! (zvuk grudve na licu)
<webmasteryoda> :D
<maletaski> qq
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> nego nebi bilo loše da malo povedemo računa šta pišemo po kanalu
<maletaski> pošto sad imamo zvaničnog bota
<maletaski> koji pravi logove
<webmasteryoda> ej lubotu3
<maletaski> ne taj
<webmasteryoda> nego ?
<maletaski> ovaj drugi
<maletaski> ubuntulog
<webmasteryoda> kako da ga nateram da mi se obrati
<maletaski> pa recomo ovako
<maletaski> !ubuntu
<lubotu3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<webmasteryoda> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<maletaski> ili ovako
<webmasteryoda> ej bote
<maletaski> !kde
<lubotu3> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<webmasteryoda> !ubuntu
<webmasteryoda> SLJAS !!! (zvuk grudve na licu)
<webmasteryoda> aaxxaxaxaxaxaaxaxxaaxxa
<najzlijiji> !gnome
<lubotu3> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<najzlijiji> :)
<promis> pustite bota
<promis> i oni su ljudi
<promis> !unity
<lubotu3> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<promis> Kakav je ovaj VirtualBox 4.0
<promis> jel probao neko?
<Ddpbf> http://www.xkcd.com/838/
<Ddpbf> :>
<webmasteryoda> evo ja upravo sada probam
<webmasteryoda> idem restart
<webmasteryoda> instalirao sam ga
<webmasteryoda> jos samo guest additions
<webmasteryoda> i jos samo jedan restart
<webmasteryoda> i trebalo bi da radi unity
<webmasteryoda> i ladno RADI
<webmasteryoda> :D
<nikolam> uja
#ubuntu-rs 2010-12-26
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: kada ce biti na tvom blogu ono sto si mi obecao za pravljenje servera
<milke> dobar dan svima
<TildaTurn> dobar dan :)
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: kada ce biti na tvom blogu ono sto si mi obecao za pravljenje servera
<najzlijiji> @fantastic001 sta ti treba za pravljenje servera?
<fantastic001> najzlijiji: ajde cujemo se kasnije sad sam malo zauzet
<fantastic001> kad ces biti tu pa da diskutujemo
<fantastic001> jel moze oko 21:00
<najzlijiji> probaj da me dozoves bicu na chatu
<fantastic001> ok
<najzlijiji> ali neznam da li cu bas sedeti pored kompa
<najzlijiji> ti pusti poruku pa cu ti se javiti kad vidim
<fantastic001> ok
<fantastic001> vazi
<fantastic001> vidimo se
<Atlantic777> Da li neko ima problema sa pidginom i gtalkom?
<promis> Ja ne
<uros1> meni radi
<Atlantic777> :/
<Atlantic777> Nemam pojma koji mu je.
<promis> restartuj ra;unar ;)
<Atlantic777> lol
<promis> heh, ne još bolje reinstal sistema.
<promis> Å¡to je sigruno - sigunro je
<Atlantic777> A da promenim provajdera?
<promis> jok, bolje državu
<Atlantic777> hihi pol :P
<Atlantic777> Cc nemam pojma koji mu je, xmpp radi ok, fb chat i jabber serveri rade cool, jedino gtalk.
<Atlantic777> A ne vidim šta bi tu još moglo da se čačka.
<nkls> promis, jel si tu?
<promis> jesam
<nkls> kako si?
<promis> evo, nisam loš
<nkls> :)
<nkls> imam jedno pitanje ako si raspolozen?
<promis> evo poslednje Å¡to sam upravo uradio u gimpu http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3x/pj/3NABgqE8/djl.jpg
<promis> ajde
<nkls> hahah!
<nkls> :D
<nkls> hardcore
<nkls> linux nije mućak
<nkls> :)
<nkls> ono sto hocu da te pitam ima veze sa tv karticom
<nkls> dao mi je burazer neki komp, tj karticu
<nkls> i ja sam je nabo da vidim kako to radi
<nkls> ali nista se nije desilo
<nkls> u pitanju je asus saa7135
<nkls> da li treba nesto da stelujem?
<nkls> probao sam sa dmseg i ona je tu
<nkls> jel imas iskustva sa tv karticama?
<nkls> jel si tu?
<promis> pa sigurno da treba neki drajvr
<promis> nemam iskustva
<promis> jel si instalirao neki program za gledanje?
<nkls> nisam, mislio sam preko mplayera da vidim
<nkls> nemam cd od te kartice
<nkls> mozda burazer ima
<promis> ne treba ti cd
<promis> kako to vidi lspci
<promis> jel to pci ili usb?
<nkls> lspci je vidi kao...7133
<nkls> pci
<nkls> inace na cipu pise saa7135
<promis> iskopiraj mi ceo red
<nkls> ok
<nkls> 00:0a.0 Multimedia controller: Device 3b31:7133 (rev f0)
<promis> u stvari uradi ovo: lspci -knn
<promis> pa onda daj sve redove za nju
<nkls> samo ima ovo Multimedia controller [0480]: Device [3b31:7133] (rev f0)
<nkls> nema vise nista o njoj sa komandom lspci -knn
<promis> drajveri, nema?
<promis> treba da ispiše module itd
<promis> kad pogledaš u dmesg jel piše da se aktivirao neki modul za nju?
<nkls> da nema veze to sto sam je sada stavio, a ne kada sam instalirao ubuntu?
<nkls> sada cu da vidim to.
<promis> nema to veze kad si je stavio
<promis> instaliraj Tv time pa vidi šta se dešava
<nkls> ok
<nkls> tvtime[1334]: segfault at 6b0 ip 0804d824 sp bfe63a4c error 4 in tvtime[8048000+76000]
<nkls> na kratko se pojavi prozor i nestane (tvtime)
<promis> bedak
<promis> nešto ga kolje
<nkls> nema veze
<uros1> pokreni ga iz terminala da ispiše nešto
<nkls> hvala u svakom slucaju
<nkls> Running tvtime 1.0.2.
<nkls> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<nkls> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/nikola/.tvtime/tvtime.xml"
<nkls> I/O error : Permission denied
<nkls> I/O error : Permission denied
<nkls> Cannot change owner of /home/nikola/.tvtime/tvtime.xml: Permission denied.
<nkls> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<nkls> I/O error : Permission denied
<nkls> I/O error : Permission denied
<nkls> Segmentation fault
<nkls> da probam sudo tvtime?
<uros1> probaj neće da škodi
<nkls> isto
<nkls> tj nije isto
<uros1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1492635&postcount=2
<uros1> vidi ovde
<nkls> Running tvtime 1.0.2.
<nkls> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<nkls> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/nikola/.tvtime/tvtime.xml"
<nkls> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<uros1> ček
<nkls> Segmentation fault
<uros1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1492635&postcount=2
<promis> da vidimo prvo da li je ta kartica podržana
<uros1> ma ima problem sa dozvolama izgleda
<uros1> ougledaj i ti prijatelju http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1492635&postcount=2
<nkls> da uradim tako?
<uros1> a biću brzo nazad
<uros1> da da neće da škodi ne sekiraj se
<nkls> kada napravim direktorijum sa komandom sudo mkdir .tvtime
<nkls> tamo vec u home dir postoji isti takav dir sa katancem
<nkls> mkdir: cannot create directory `.tvtime': File exists
<nkls> cudno...
<nkls> uglavnom su mi svi folderi u .home bez katanca
<promis> ajde pastuj ispis negde iz sledeće komande: dmesg|grep saa
<promis> inače, izgleda da je podržana kartica
<nkls> nista se ne desi
<promis> ajde onda: dmesg|grep 713
<nkls> [    1.167139] 8139cp 0000:00:13.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip, use 8139too
<nkls> [   18.914479] type=1505 audit(1293386469.090:6):  operation="profile_replace" pid=713 name="/sbin/dhclient3"
<nkls> [   18.914880] type=1505 audit(1293386469.090:7):  operation="profile_replace" pid=713 name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action"
<nkls> [   18.915106] type=1505 audit(1293386469.090:8):  operation="profile_replace" pid=713 name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script"
<promis> m ne
<promis> nije to
<nkls> nego?
<promis> pa onda kernel nije reagovao na tvoju karticu
<nkls> kernel conflict?
<nkls> :D
<nkls> salim se
<promis> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Saa713x_devices:_Generic_SAA7134_Card_Installation
<promis> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Saa713x_devices
<nkls> idem da prostudiram ovo promis.
<nkls> hvala
<nkls> takodje hvala urosu!
<nkls> poz
<uros1> :)
<milke> hm
<milke> da li postoji način da saznam username i pass za Telekom pppoe konekciju?
<uros1> 064 i mts
<milke> jok
<uros1> 064 i 064
<Atlantic666> Zna li ko ghost komande na freenode?
<uros1> lel to onaj beli huawei
<milke> treba mi da bacim ovaj telekom ruter i da stavim mog TP-Link
<uros1> admin i ztonpk
<milke> mogu ja da pristupim ruteru, ali mi treba za uspostavljanje konekcije
<milke> HW****@xdsl.isp.telekom.yu   je username
<milke> ali pas..
<uros1> pa pitaj tehničku podršku 0800 100 100
<milke> pokušavao je drugar, neće da daju
<uros1> koji je to tačno
<milke> MT882
<promis> mislim da treba da im se obratiš za to
<promis> mada je pisalo i ugovru valjda
<milke> hmm
<milke> oni kažu "ako vam treba wireless ruter, dođite kod nas i daćemo vam, i obnoviti ugovor na 24 meseca" :x
<milke> a čitam po netu da su ranije davali, slali na kućnu adresu ko je zatražio
<uros1> probaj 6Rhsdsd6RDoU
<uros1> oće li milke?
<milke> drug otišao pre 5 minuta i odneo ruter, pokušaću kad bude bio kući :(
<milke> a ja se ubih tražeći kutiju, valjda je u njoj ugovor..  ali je nema niđe :x
<uros1> mislim da je opšti pass da nije po useru, a ovaj je na rakovičkom modemu
<uros1> Nikola lupa vratima
<Atlantic777> A kad sam glup, ostao nakacen kuci, pa dok sam se sa fona skontao. . .
<olujicz> Atlantic777, zato treba imati irc proxy :)
<Atlantic777> Msg nickserv ghost nick pass
 * promis otvorio teglu ajvara...
<uros1> za kazno promis ima da kleči na kukuruzu što izaziva bahato ostale korisnike
<uros1> :-D
<maletaski> \o svima
<Djus> o/ i tebi
<promis> Šta da vam kažem momci, ima se - može se !
<maletaski> a Å¡ta se to ima ?!
<promis> Pa, ajvar.
<maletaski> ahaaaaa
<maletaski> :D
<Djus> eh
 * maletaski je ogladneo na pomen ajvara
<maletaski> :D
<promis> milke, moguće je da u ugovoru piše samo uername, sad se nešto kao prisećam...
<milke> nema ništa u ugovoru
<milke> samo username i pass za mail :S
<maletaski> kako bre nema mora da ima
<milke> mora da bude nešto kao  HW****@xdsl.isp.telekom.yu
<maletaski> username: HWD49850@xdsl.isp.telekom.yu
<milke> piše ti u ugovoru??
<maletaski> pass:282F8C14
<maletaski> yap
<maletaski> D
<maletaski> :D
<uros1> HWg6ethaq3@xdsl.isp.telekom.yu
<uros1> 6Rhsdsd6RDoU
<maletaski> eto i uroš ima
<milke> u kom delu ugovora?
<milke> iz koje su godine?
<maletaski> mora da ima i kod tebe
<uros1> od septembra prošle
<maletaski> moj je iz 2008
<milke> pisaću im mail
<milke> "kako sale i uroš mogu da imaju parametre a ja ne?" :D
<uros1> :-D
<maletaski> :D
<milke> a plaćamo istu cenu
<milke> hm, možda dobijem neki popust :P
<maletaski> lol
<djura-san> o/
<milke> \o
<nikolam> hi 2 all
<milke> hi hi
<nikolam> meni 2 sa grožđem, milke mislim ;)
<milke> haha :D
<milke> za malo da te pogrešno shvatim
<milke> nikolam, imaš li neki windows instaliran?
<nikolam> imam u vbox dva. xp sp2 i xp sp3
<nikolam> i na jednom odeljku diska na jednoj masini xp sp3 sto pitas milke
<milke> zanima me, da li XP kanta obrisane stvari čuva u RECYCLE, a od Viste u $Recycle.Bin
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-19
<sredoje> Da li neko moze da mi kaze kojom komandom mogu da vidim kada sam instalirao system?
<Crowbgd> imam pitanje za Archere neka se neko javi na Arch kanal ako moze
<Beretta021> o/
<sweetofserbia> Moze li pomoc oko bug 506618 koliko sam razumela za?
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 506618 in jockey (Ubuntu) "Jockey doesn't support the alternatives system" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506618
<sweetofserbia> <lubotu3>  Hvala, ali ja ovde ne vidim resenje
<Atlantic777> heheh lubotu3 je robot :)
<sweetofserbia> Da je samo malkice efikasniji, bio bi robot, barem ih ja tako zamislam :)
<Atlantic777> Šta je tačno problem?
<sweetofserbia> Mada, mozda si ti efikasniji od njega
<sweetofserbia> Ne mogu da aktiviram drajvere za graficku
<Atlantic777> A šta ne radi bez tih vlasničkih drajvera?
<sweetofserbia> Kao sto se i vidi iz robotovog pojasnjenja bez resenja
<Atlantic777> Ok, vidim ja da jockey ne vidi nvidia drajver, samo me zanima zašto ti to smeta.
<sweetofserbia> Uh, opet se mi ne razumemo, dakle zelim da aktiviram to
<Atlantic777> ok...
<sweetofserbia> Nije mi potreban "Nvidia", vec "Ati"
<Atlantic777> onaj bug se odnosi baš na vlasničke nVidia drajvere
<Atlantic777> no, nema veze
<Atlantic777> A koja je grafička kod tebe u pitanju?
<sweetofserbia> Ati
<Atlantic777> Ok, ali koji čip? Koji „model“?
<sweetofserbia> Izvini, koliko ja razumem, ovde problem pravi takozvani jocky?
<Atlantic777> U ovom bugu je problem Å¡to najnoviji drajveri nisu bili dostupni, tj. jockey ih nije video. Koliko sam uspeo da pohvatam.
<Atlantic777> A šta se kod tebe dešava? Da li su ponueđeni neki dodatni drajveri ili ih uopšte nema?
<sweetofserbia> Ima dva ponudjena drajvera, koja nakon sto pokusam da aktiviram, dobijam sledecu informaciju:  Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<sweetofserbia> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<Atlantic777> ATi odnosno AMD je ukinuo podršku za drajvere tamo negde do 1xxx serije, za 2xxx nisam siguran. Možda ih zaista i nema. Zato pitam da li je Radeon 2400, 3800 i sl...
<Atlantic777> Aham, ok, i šta piše u /var/log/jockey.log?
<Atlantic777> Možeš kopirati na http://paste.ubuntu.com ako je poduže.
<sweetofserbia> Ne, vrlo je kratko
<sweetofserbia> bash: /var/log/jockey.log: Permission denied
<Atlantic777> uh, a ovako? cat /var/log/jockey.log
<Atlantic777> to nije izvršni fajl, nema +x i zato sistem ne dozvoljava da se pokrene, što je ok
<sweetofserbia> Sada je vec  poduze
<Atlantic777> ako će ti biti lakše, probaj sa: gedit /var/log/jockey.log
<sweetofserbia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/775295/
<Atlantic777> Da li je sistem up to date?
<sweetofserbia> Pardon, moja greska
<sweetofserbia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/775297/
<sweetofserbia> Da, jeste
<Atlantic777> A možeš li mi okačiti i: dpkg-divert --list
<Atlantic777> Zaista se ne razumem u fglrx, koristim open source drajvere (i prezadovoljan sam). Tako da baš i nisam pouzdan...
<sweetofserbia> Mogu, naravno
<sweetofserbia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/775299/
<sweetofserbia> Da te onda ne maltretiram i ne forsiram vise
<sweetofserbia> Kada vec nisi strucan
<nemysis> ne bih rekao sa Atlantic777 nije stručan
<nemysis> da*
<Atlantic777> nemysis: za binariju nisam. :D
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia: evo još jedan zanimljiv bug
<Atlantic777> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/566437
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 566437 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu Lucid) "package fglrx 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu2 failed to REMOVE: error exit status 2 - dpkg-divert: mismatch on package - while removing the package" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Atlantic777> mislim da bi ovo pomoglo
<nemysis> nisam ni ja za Ati ali za nVidia binariju jesam
<sweetofserbia> Sam je rekao da nije strucan, gresim li?
<Atlantic777> Ukratko, kažu ljudi da ovo rešava stvar:
<Atlantic777> sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<Atlantic777> sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<sweetofserbia> Procitah, probah i iisto...
<sweetofserbia> Uh
<nemysis> restart možda pomaže to je GNU/Linux-doza
<nemysis> :o)
<Atlantic777> ne verujem...
<nemysis> Å¡alim se samo
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia: sačekaj da naiđe neko ili pitaj na našem forumu...
<Atlantic777> srećno ;)
<Atlantic777> a ja odo' da spavam
<sweetofserbia> Hvala, zao mi je sto sam te izmaltretirala, u svakom slucaju lep san i prijatan odmor
<fogmaker> poz
<nikolam> cjao fogmaker
<fogmaker> slavis ili ides na slavu?
<nikolam> mmm.. moja slasna stvar :)
<fogmaker> nikolam: mmm , sasvim odgovarajuci odgovor na glupo pitanje.
<olujicz-> Anpu_ i fogmaker spominjali ste me
<fogmaker> olujicz: ja jesam pre 2 dana
<olujicz-> hehe :)
<fogmaker> pozdrav
<olujicz-> poz, nisam bio kući za vikend
<fogmaker> Nesto sam uradio u pesku. Jesi li video? Kako ti se svidja?
<olujicz-> da
<olujicz-> fora sa logom je super
<olujicz-> i za napomene je dobra
<olujicz-> samo ono zaglavlje nije baš pogodno za menje rezolucije
<fogmaker> Da stavimo sve na prednju stranu i ozvanicimo?
<maletaski> pozz Zoki
<olujicz-> poz maletaski
<fogmaker> olujicz: Nisam proveravao na manjaj rezoluciji moracu to da ucinim
<Atlantic777> fogmaker: daj link, proveriću ja, imam pri ruci jedan netbook
<olujicz> stavio bih to zaglavlje iznad svega
<olujicz> ovu korisničku dokumentaciju bih spustio dole
<fogmaker> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Ubuntu-RS_Wiki:Pesak
<olujicz> izmeniću ja to sada, da vidiš kako bih ja stavio
<fogmaker> Slobodno brate ovoje radna verzija
<fogmaker> Sve samo ne ono sto je sada
<Atlantic777> Malčice je drugačije na 10", ali je uglavnom ok. Recimo one kategorije dole, zauzimaju dva reda.
<Atlantic777> Već kad mora da se deli, bolje da ih mi podelimo nego li da bude random.
<Atlantic777> Ostalo je stvarno super. ;)
<fogmaker> I kod mene se dele ali to meni nije problem
<olujicz> poigraću se sa time
<fogmaker> dele se vec ne 1280
<fogmaker> predugacak je naslov
<olujicz> idem od gore, prvo zaglavlje da stavim na vrh
<olujicz> kad vuče stilove iz pedeset šablona
<olujicz> juriš gde je koji
<fogmaker> problem je najise u Multimediji i Virtuelizaciji nisu postavljeni centralno kao drugi
<fogmaker> inace nema problema
<Pavle> zdravo, svima
<Githzerai> pozdrav Pavle
<Pavle> upravo preuzimam 11.10
<Pavle> Pa me zanima kakvo je stanje po pitanju GNOME-a?
<Pavle> Pošto je poslednja verzija koju sam koristio bila 10.10
<Githzerai> Gnoma više nema :)
<Githzerai> Tačnije, zamenio ga je Unity
<Pavle> Ah, Å¡teta :)
<Pavle> Gledao sam neke video isečke
<Pavle> Unitya
<Pavle> Kakvi su utisci, uopšteno?
<Githzerai> Uopšteno? Ako ti se ne svidi na prvi pogled, pogledaj još jednom. :) ako ti se ne svidi ni tada, razmisli o upotrebi nekog derivata, poput Kubuntua, Xubuntua isl
<Pavle> Hmm...
<Pavle> Je l' se derivati preuzimaju i instaliraju kao odvojeni sistemi?
<Githzerai> u suštini, isti je sistem, samo je okruženje drugačije
<Githzerai> bilo koje okruženje možeš isntalirati na bilo koji derivat
<Githzerai> zasebni insalacioni diskovi derivata postoje zarad smanjenja nepotrebnog preuzimanja
<Githzerai> jer nema smisla da instaliraš ubuntu ako želiš da koristiš kde
<Pavle> Aha, to me je zanimalo
<Pavle> Verovatno ću onda Kubuntu da instaliram.
<Githzerai> pametan čovek :)
<Pavle> Imam 320 GB disk, kada se ukupno sabere veličina particija za Ubuntu (home, root, swap), koliko prostora je dovoljno za normalan rad sistema?
 * Githzerai se skriva pred naletom stakla
<fogmaker> Ili pogledaj gnone classic okruzenje koje je malo izmenjeno ali jos upotrebljivo i stize sa updateom Ubuntua 11.10
<Githzerai> Pavle: za prostu instalaciju ti je dovoljno oko 5gb, ali nemoj biti Å¡krt
<Githzerai> za sam sistem ostavi oko 15 GB, swap oko 1gb, a /home koliko možeš da izdvojiš
<Pavle> Hah, nisam toliko Å¡krt da stavim samo 5 GB :)
<Pavle> Pitam zato što ću da instaliram Ubuntu sa Windowsom, dakle dual-boot
<Githzerai> pa kao što rekoh, root i swap su tu negde, a home koliko želiš
<Pavle> fogmaker: hvala na savetu, mislim da ću se odlučiti za Kubunutu ipak :)
<Githzerai> tj, za home ostavi onoliko koliko misliš da ga popuniš
<Pavle> U suštini, home služi za skladištenje podataka, je l' tako?
<Githzerai> da
<Githzerai> tu se nalaze korisnički fajlovi
<Githzerai> dkoumnti, slike, audio, video isl
<Pavle> programi?
<Githzerai> programi su na root
<Pavle> aha
<Githzerai> samsistem je na korenoj particiji (root), a /home služi kao korisničko skladište
<Pavle> Fino. Hvala na pojašnjenjima, skinuće se Kubuntu uskoro :)
<fogmaker> Olujicz: Meni je ovo malo napadno. Ajde da se nadjemo na pola puta. Namesti ga ovako http://ubuntuone.com/4SpQfjdcmK7SUDbBoVwrkc
<olujicz> ok
<promis> Je l' to Ubuntu nema podršku za upisivanjem podataka na hfs(+) podrazumevano?
<promis> Danas sam priključio jedan spoljni disk, i bio je read-only
<Githzerai> hfs je sistem fajlova?
<promis> ja
<promis> mekintoš
<promis> Posle sam i seo za jedan Mac. Tastatura ovolicna, miš sa jednim dugmetom... pakao.
<promis> Kada sam pokrenuo mount, ispisao je da je montirao kao rw
<promis> ali nautilus nije hteo da presnimi fajl
<olujicz> fogmaker: ovako?
<olujicz> promis: nema
<olujicz> barem nije bilo pre nekih pola godine
<promis> Ja, onda je to to.
<promis> Ćje, al su navalili sa novim kernelima
<promis> pre neki dan je bila ažuracija na novi kernel, i danas opet
<fogmaker> Olujic: Tako samo bi jos bilo dobro da ima manji prored između redova na belom
<olujicz> smanjeno
<fogmaker> Dobro je . Nediraj nista
<fogmaker> Ocemo li sad da prebacimo na Glavnu stranu
<promis> fogmaker: u kom si srodstvu sa rainmakerom?
<fogmaker> ?
<Githzerai> lol
<promis> ako smem da pitam?
<olujicz> hehe, da
<Githzerai> razlika samo u agregatnom stanju :D
<fogmaker> Promis_On mi je brat od tetke
<olujicz> može
<olujicz> ćeš ti ili ja?
<fogmaker> Ko ce da to odradi ti ili ja?
<fogmaker> Uh
<fogmaker> Ja
<olujicz> kako god želiš
<fogmaker> A mozes li da ukines h1 na Glavnoj strani?
<fogmaker> .page-glavna strana h1{display:none;}
<olujicz> odključaću je
<fogmaker> Mogu da pisem po njio ali ovo treba u css to nemogu
<fogmaker> mislim njoj -Glavnoj strani
<olujicz> možeš da pišeš na glavnoj?
<fogmaker> Da mogu
<olujicz> aha, to je blokirano za nove korisnike samo
<olujicz> ok onda
<olujicz> a gde se nalazi to Å¡to si me pitao?
<olujicz> fogmaker: share it, ship it i download it bi mogli da se izbace
<olujicz> da se uradi nešto bolje
<olujicz> svakako taj ship it više ni ne funkcioniše
<fogmaker> Aj vidi ti taj deo
<olujicz> ok
<fogmaker> Ponovo radi bioskop! http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Glavna_strana
<promis> Misliš Wikoskop ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-20
<promis> Xfce applet za vremensku prognozu je amurit.
<promis> weather.com je zavrnuo slavinu
<promis> ako neko zna za alternativu, neka kaže
<Crowbgd_> kako da u Queassel ubacim kanal ka favorite?
<fb0x> koji irc client?
<fb0x> ah...
<fb0x> nisam se probudio jos xD ne znam ni sta je taj Q....
<Crowbgd_> ma to je neki po deefoltu
<promis> jel, za koji distro?
<Crowbgd_> ja sam koristio Xchat na Gnoomu ali sad sam na Kubuntu
<Crowbgd_> Kubuntu
<Crowbg> heh
<promis> ne koristim K.
<Crowbg> ni ja nisam do Unytia po misljao ali sad ....
<Crowbg> Gnome 3 is sucks
<fb0x> ti uzmi Xfce :)
<fb0x> on je jos uvek normalan :D
<fb0x> to ti je Xubuntu :)
<promis> Ja ću, kad za to dođe vreme, koristiti Xfce ili Lxde
<fb0x> promis: meni nekako lxde izgleda mnogo plasticno xD
<promis> mada, bi trebalo učitit gnome3
<promis> fb0x: meni se lxde više svi
<promis> đa od xfce
<fb0x> stvar ukusa :D
<promis> trenutno sam u xubuntu
<promis> i okej mi je, koristio sam ga par meseci,
<fb0x> koja je to verzija? 4.8?
<promis> treba da ubacim lubuntu i koristim ga mesec dana da bih odlučio
<Crowbg> Gnome 3 ce biti ok verovatno tek za jedno 2 izdanja. Kde je bio uzas kada je isao sa 3 na 4
<promis> 4.8 je u ovoj verziji xubuntu 11.04
<promis> i tek od ove verzije je moćabn
<fb0x> probao sam ga i nema nekih razlika u odnosu na 4.6, samo lepsi paneli :D
<fb0x> ja sam jos uvek na 4.6
<promis> Crowbg: to je "problem" sa slobodnim softverom, koristimo ga od 0.1 verzije
<Crowbg> da
<promis> ko ne shvata tu razliku u odnosu na vlasnički softver koji se ditribuira tek sa 1.0 verzijom, u velikom je problemu
<Crowbg> sad mi je KDE ok jer ima dobre lancere(jednostavne) jer slabo koristim misa(uzasavam se istog)
<Crowbg> volim shortcut-ove :)
<fb0x> ti si onda stvoren za tiling wm :D
<promis> Jao! Miš! ;)
<Crowbg> много песпотербних покрета(миш)
<promis> ja već par godina furam samo miš
<Crowbg> када имаш добре шорткатове не треба ти миш и брже се ради
<promis> za sve osim kucanje teksta
<Crowbg> ne ne ne volim ga nikako
<fb0x> promis: a ja mislio da koristis onscreenboard
<fb0x> haha
<fb0x> :D
<Crowbg> Alt-F4 i sao cepaj bez kliktanja
<fb0x> alt-f4?
<promis> problem je Å¡to tako sedim, da mi je samo jedna ruka na stolu
<Crowbg> phe F2
<fb0x> ja mis korisim samo sa browsing (kada koristim ff)
<Crowbg> e to da jer su browseri lose(bar po meni) prilagodjeni
<fb0x> ti korisi links, lynx, w3m :D
<fb0x> koristi*
<fb0x> meni je links najbolji
<Crowbg> mad kada pogledam i kod browsera kombinacija Alt-strelica za listanje nie losa :)
<fb0x> meni pomaze scrool na tastaturi :D
<Crowbg> meni pomaze kafa bez secera
<fb0x> haha :D
<nemysis> dobro jutro samo kava bez šećera i mleka ona naša
<nemysis> :D
<Crowbg> da da
<Crowbg> nista expesso
<Crowbg> uh sto volim main them from Black howk down :)
<Crowbg> moze i Tears of the Sun opasan je ovaj Hans Zimmer
<TildaTurn> <O
<Atlantic777> o/
<sweetofserbia> Dobro vece. Moze li neko da preporuci aplikaciju za vremensku prognozu, koja prikazuje vreme za  narednih par dana?
<promis> koji ubuntu?
<sweetofserbia> "Kubuntu" promis
<promis> pa možda onda ima neki plazmoid ili kako se to već zove koji to radi
<promis> ili oni screeenlets
<sweetofserbia> Hvala promis, probacu
<promis> ne koristim kubuntu, da bih ti rekao prezinije. Ali ima ovde momaka koji furaju Plazmu
<Ddpbf> плазмоиди
<sweetofserbia> Sa "Ubuntom" sam se posvadjala :) Hvala Prpmis
<Ddpbf> http://kde-look.org/content/search.php
<Ddpbf> хм како чудно
<Ddpbf> укуцај само weather forecast
<Ddpbf> и одабери који ти се допада
<sweetofserbia> Ddpbf, hvala, upravo gledam, vrlo zanimljivo
<promis> Haha, Frajerfoks 9.0
<promis> stvarno su odlepili
<damjan> sweetofserbia: у КДЕ-у веч  имаш уграџени плазмоид за то
<Ddpbf> damjan: да, али он тешко ради са градовима у србији
<Ddpbf> тј. не показује тачне прогнозе
<damjan> мислим да је то исто за све апликације.. постоје 2 до 3 online сервиса за време, зар не?
<sweetofserbia> Nije mi pokazalo da mi je ta aplikacija u sistemu...
<Ddpbf> sweetofserbia: десни клик на панел
<Ddpbf> па тамо бираш, не знам сад тачно како је на енглеском
<Ddpbf> add plasmoid
<Ddpbf> или слично
<sweetofserbia> Da, sada vidim, hvala "Add widgets"
<damjan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogDMFqWuqzU
<sweetofserbia> Za nase podrucije je "Pal"? Odnisi se na podesavanje tv-a
<damjan> да
<damjan> јес да нови телевизори немају проблема било да је сигнал пал или нтсц
<sweetofserbia> Moja tv kartica je cudo, ne radi dok kameru ne iskljucim...
<Ddpbf> како их прикључујеш?
<Ddpbf> преко усб-а?
<sweetofserbia> Kamera jeste usb
<damjan> у којем програму? можда програм наџе први v4l уреџај а то је камера?
<sweetofserbia> "Tvtime"
<sweetofserbia> Da, "Tvtime" nadje prvo kameru
<promis> to je normalno
<promis> da tvtime ne radi kad je uključena kamera
<promis> /dve/vido0 se menja
<promis> /dev/video0
<promis> Å to volim bash skripte...
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-21
<sweetofserbia> Dobro jutro, gde se na "Kubuntu" sistemu nalazi opcija za podesavanje pisma?
<TildaTurn> <O
<Pavle> Pozdrav
<marw> opa, poboljšanja ubuntu fonta :) lijepo, lijepo
<marw> ja sam vidio da nešto nije ok, ali nisam shvatio šta. jedino mi se "š" izgledalo čudno.
<marw> zaravo, "nj"
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-22
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<fb0x> poz
<fogmaker> o/
<maletaski> \o
<fogmaker> Olujicz: Jesi li tu?
<olujicz> da
<fogmaker> vidim da si poradio na downloadu
<fogmaker> jesi li video http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Download_Ubuntua_i_zvani%C4%8Dnih_derivata
<fogmaker> Mozda bi preko ovog da vodis link na sajt
<fogmaker> a ne direktno
<olujicz> aha
<olujicz> može i tako
<olujicz> promenio sam
<olujicz> ti ubaci u toj stranici link gde želiš
<fogmaker> Ima samo jedan problem- strana je kratkog vremena vazenja, mora cesto da se azurira
<fogmaker> treba joj neki sablon sa napomenom da joj je u martu potrebno azuriranje
<olujicz> hm
<olujicz> fogmaker: radiš li nešto na wikiju sada, da uradim nadogradnju
<fogmaker> Radim u lokalu. slobodno.
<olujicz> ok
<TildaTurn> <O
<Pavle> zdravo, svima
<Crowbgd> ima li ko ideju kako da resetujem ruter osim cekicem i explozivom? :D
<Githzerai> Crowbgd: na dugme? :)
<Crowbgd> nece,dugme marke reset ne daje efekat pritisanka
<Atlantic777> Crowbgd: a da držiš par sekundi to dugmence?
<Crowbgd> ubi me u pojam ovaj Linksys
<Atlantic777> linksys? budi prezadovoljan
<Crowbgd> drzah ga i sekunde i minute ali nece
<Atlantic777> a može verovatno i iz web interfejsa, pa reboot with default settings
<Atlantic777> ili tako nešto
<Atlantic777> koji je tačno model u pitanju?
<Githzerai> Crowbgd: uklj/isklj iz struje?
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: reset, ne reboot. :D
<Githzerai> A šta mu onda dođe čekić, die hard?
<Atlantic777> sigkill
<Crowbgd>  to
<Crowbgd> die hard reset
<Crowbgd> umesto reset dugmeta
<Crowbgd> ne kapiram,fiksiram ip na racunaru 192.168.1.2 i net radi ali nema ulaska preko browsera u podesavanja rutera
<Atlantic777> a znaš koji je ip rutera?
<nemysis> pozdrav
<Atlantic777> o/ nemysis
<nemysis> novi FreeBSD u roku od jednog dana sve
<nemysis> na WD servrerskom disku
<Crowbgd> pa predpostavljam 192.168.1.1 jer samo tu i 192.168.1.2(koju ja fiksiram) vidi IP sken
<Atlantic777> Crowbgd: piši route -n
<Atlantic777> pa vidi koji je gateway
<Atlantic777> pretpostavljam da ti net trenutno radi na tom ruteru i računaru
<Crowbgd> iskljucio sam ga jer me nervirao ,posle cu da ga opet prikljucim
<Crowbgd> i sad sam log na w$ yena mi koristia racunar
<Crowbgd> route -n ali mora još nešto?
<Atlantic777> e na smopuiM se ne snalazim
<Atlantic777> pa ne, sa route -n ćeš videti koji je default gateway
<Atlantic777> tamo gde je destination 0.0.0.0 vidi koji je gateway pa ćeš znati gde ti je ruter
<Crowbgd> sad cu da probam samo da legalno skinem fil sa torrenta :)
<Atlantic777> čudno mi je da nemaš http pristup, probaj telnet na tu adresu
<Atlantic777> ajd ti samo :)
<Atlantic777> inače, šta ne valja? zašto hoćeš da ga njakaš?
<Crowbgd> hoću da ga mamestim na def podešavanja
<Atlantic777> ok
<Crowbgd> ne mogu da uđem u ruter to je problem ništa više
<fb0x> mislis nemas sifru ili ?
<Crowbgd> moj Asus sa DD-WRT radi kao zmaj ...
<Crowbgd> fb0x ne,ne mogu da pristupim ruter setupu jer ne znam koji IP ide u upis za browser
<Crowbgd> treba da bude 192.168.1.1 ali nije a neće da prođe reset na dugme
<fb0x> skeniraj sa nmap
<fb0x> nmap -sP -PI -PT 192.168.1.0/24
<fogmaker> Crowbgd: TP-link ima cudnu foru za resetovanje. Procedura je 1 iskljucis sa napajanja 2 drzis reset 3 prikljucis na napajanje. Probaj mozda je nesto tako i kod tebe
<Crowbgd> sad ću da pređem na Linux sad sam na W$ dok završi skidanje  filma samo
<Crowbgd> za TP znam a i za Linksys je isto samo ide 30sec
<fb0x> fogmaker: ja imam tp-link i samo se bocne i resetuje se, nema nikakve filozofije
<fb0x> mada nije isto na svim modelima...
<Crowbgd> ja sam sa mojim Asusom prezadovoljan od kako sam stavio DD WRT fimware
<fogmaker> Ja imam neki stari pa dajem uputstvo koje znam
<fb0x> btw, nervira me mnogo sto se ne restartuje sam ako imas dynamic
<Crowbgd> kao da je isključen dhcp u ruteru nemam pojma
<fb0x> Crowbgd: probaj ovo sa nmap sto sam ti rekao
<fb0x> tako ces da vidis sve adrese
<Crowbgd> jednostavno ne postoji IPv4 default getway kada uključim Linksys
<Crowbgd> sad ću da ga uključim ,gotov je film
<fb0x> meni npr ovako pise kada skeniram
<fb0x> Nmap scan report for 192.168.1.1
<fb0x> Host is up (0.00070s latency).
<fb0x> MAC Address: 94:0C:6D:A0:43:D0 (Tp-link Technologies Co.)
<fb0x> Nmap scan report for 192.168.1.100
<fb0x> pise da je ruter
<fb0x> tj tp-link
<Crowbgd> ajd da probam samo da ga zakačim
<Atlantic777> fb0x: za paste koristi paste.ubuntu.com
<fb0x> Atlantic777: izvinjavam se
<Crowbgd> nmap -n ?
<Atlantic777> route -n
<Crowbgd> :(
<Crowbgd_> ohe
<Crowbgd_> ne ide nema  Gateway
<Atlantic777> ni jedan?
<Crowbgd_> ni jedan
<Atlantic777> čudno... a tvoj računar dobije ip?
<Atlantic777> ili ga ti postavljaš sa ifconfig?
<Crowbgd_> slikao sam kao dokaz :)
<fb0x> 21:08:22         fb0x » nmap -sP -PI -PT 192.168.1.0/24
<Atlantic777> a net radi?
<fb0x> koristi sa sudo...
<Atlantic777> mislim, ako je route tabela prazna, teško da će raditi nmap
<Crowbgd_> zanimljivo je da kod w7 postavim ip 192.168.1.2 i idem na net na kubuntu nce
<Atlantic777> Crowbgd_: kako postavljaš taj ip?
<Crowbgd_> u network interface
<Crowbgd_> kada ukljucim linksys imam za Destination 169.254.0.0 Gateway0.0.0.0 i Destination 192.168.1.2 Gateway 0.0.0.0
<Crowbgd_> a sad kod Asusa je druga prica
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-23
<shimmy> ko ovde ne spava i da je oran da mi odgovori na jedno krace pitanje?
<shimmy> e
<shimmy> evo me ovde
<Beretta021> rec
<shimmy> si tu?
<shimmy> pazi
<Beretta021> da
<shimmy> spicio sam 10.10, tj pao sistem
<shimmy> ja uninstalirao python
<shimmy> i povuklo sve sa sobom ukljucujuci i network manager
<shimmy> -_-"
<shimmy> ali nije to frka
<Beretta021> haha
<shimmy> na greskama se uci
<Beretta021> sta ti je to trebalo
<Beretta021> :D
<shimmy> ma nem pojma
<shimmy> stavio bio temu na forum
<shimmy> igrao HoN
<shimmy> nije radio update
<shimmy> moralo manual
<shimmy> skripta nije htela da potera sa 2.6.6 pythona
<shimmy> pa koristio pythonbrew
<shimmy> itd itd
<shimmy> bilo pa proslo
<shimmy> nego
<shimmy> sad da spasavam sta mogu
<shimmy> realno
<shimmy> ulogovati se mogu
<shimmy> home dir je tamo
<shimmy> kontam njega iskopiram ha externi hard
<shimmy> na*
<shimmy> to je deo sto mogu da spasem
<shimmy> predpostavljam da su tamo ipak ostala podesavanja za recimo FF, TB itd
<shimmy> sve programe koje sam koristio
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> sve je pod .
<shimmy> ok, znachi to prekopiram
<shimmy> da, sve je hiden
<shimmy> ok
<Beretta021> da
<shimmy> a jel ima nesto iz / da mogu da prekopiram
<shimmy> sto bi mi pomoglo nakon reinstala?
<Beretta021> a jbg
<Beretta021> zavisi sta
<Beretta021> recimo ja backupujem
<Beretta021> ponesto iz /etc
<Beretta021> recimo samba.conf
<Beretta021> i tako to
<Beretta021> zavisi sta si podesavao
<shimmy> pa slabo sam ja neste dirao default instal
<shimmy> recimo znam da sam cackao gui
<Beretta021> pa onda samo home udri
<shimmy> tj namestao bio panel da bude sa leve strane
<shimmy> temu za ubuntu
<Beretta021> ma podesavanja tema i to
<shimmy> itd
<Beretta021> sve je to u home
<shimmy> da, kontao sam i ja da home vecinski
<shimmy> posto mislim da sam slabo cackao bio ostalo
<shimmy> ali eto nauk
<shimmy> zmiju ne dirati ako ne mora
<shimmy> xDDD
<Beretta021> haha
<Beretta021> :D
<shimmy> znachi sad nakon fresh instala, lepo samo bukvalno prekopiram taj home preko svog sadrzaja u novonastalom home?
<Beretta021> da
<shimmy> ok
<shimmy> fala gari
<shimmy> odoh da dzonjam
<shimmy> pa cu sutra sve to pokusati i da zakrpim
<shimmy> a bash sam bio happy kako sve radilo
<shimmy> skoro 2 godine nisam bio radio reinstall
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> i sve shljakalo ko zmaj
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Beretta021> tako to ide
<shimmy> ali dobro...
<Beretta021> nikad kraja zezanju
<Beretta021> :)
<shimmy> josh nikako da provalim valjani nacin za bachup sistema
<Beretta021> moras uvek nesto cackati
<Beretta021> pa zeznes
<shimmy> probao bio backintime
<shimmy> to mi nesto failovalo
<shimmy> ali bice najbolje samo prekopiras sa kompresijom
<shimmy> i ciao
<shimmy> xD
<Beretta021> pa da
<shimmy> ok
<Beretta021> mada ja nikad ne backupujem
<Beretta021> uvek jovo nanovo
<Beretta021> :D
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> pa realno
<shimmy> dosta brzo moze da se podesi sve
<Beretta021> pa ako te ne mrzi
<Beretta021> :)
<shimmy> ali sad kad pocnem da se cackam i sa tint2
<Beretta021> ja sam poceo neke stvari da backupujem
<shimmy> tipa samo pojedinacne confige a?
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> ono sto teze namestim
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> i pisem sebi da ne zaboravim
<shimmy> haha
<Beretta021> sta sam i zasto radio
<shimmy> nije ti to lose
<Beretta021> posto posle par meseci sve to ispari sto sam radio iz mozga
<Beretta021> :D
<shimmy> poznato mi
<shimmy> ok, onda hvala sto si mi potvrdio za spasavanje sta se spasiti moze
<Beretta021> :)
<shimmy> znachi ja rokno uninstal
<Beretta021> ma nist
<shimmy> ono klasika rekao povuci ce neke fileove
<shimmy> ja rokno ok
<shimmy> kad ono gledam vuce clementine player
<Beretta021> hahah
<shimmy> rekoh nema frke
<shimmy> reinstaliracu
<shimmy> kad 20ak sec kasnije
<Beretta021> moras uvek gledati sta ce da vuce
<shimmy> vidim cupa network manager!
<shimmy> o.O
<shimmy> video ja odneo djavo salu...
<shimmy> ali kasno
<Beretta021> hahah
<shimmy> dok se ja dovatio da prekinem
<shimmy> pocupa on i FF, i raznih 500 cuda
<Beretta021> :D
<shimmy> tad ja sklopio ruke
<shimmy> i odgledao do kraja
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Beretta021> destruction
<shimmy> da vidim iz radoznalosti sta sve moze da pocupa
<Beretta021> :)
<shimmy> xDDD
<Beretta021> moras paziti
<Beretta021> ja uvek pogledam sta ce povuci
<shimmy> ja pogledam onako ofrlje
<shimmy> a sad sam bash ofrlje pogledao
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Beretta021> definitivno
<Beretta021> :)
<shimmy> ali kad sam video sta je sve pocupao, pomislio sam da je sam kernel u pythonu kucan
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> tj samo sam cekao da mi bios sjebe, pahhah
<Beretta021> hahahah
<shimmy> e, hvala josh jednom, odoh na spavanje
<shimmy> ajde qnoc, pozzz
<Beretta021> ajde
<Beretta021> ln
<TildaTurn> <O
<ifckdontcare> what distro might this be? http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/media.png
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
<pomoc> pozdrav svima
<fb0x> pozdrav
<pomoc> Hteo bih da instaliram Legue of Legends - LOL na ubuntu..
<pomoc> Sta mislite da je najbolje resenje?
<pomoc> Da li preko virtualbox(a)?
<pomoc> Mozda Wine(a)? Ili neceg treceg?
<fb0x> pa ako ces da igras igrice ja bih ti preporucio dualboot
<pomoc> Da, ali je to blago receno problem..
<petar_> pogledaj i sam kako stoje stvari za wine  - http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<fb0x> instaliras neki win xp za igre, a za sve ostalo imas linux
<pomoc> Trenutno imam samo linux tj. ubuntu... Sto znaci da je dualboot jako zjbano namestiti..
<pomoc> "Not installable" znaci Wine nece da moze :/
<fb0x> da, da
<pomoc> Preostaje dualboot i Virtualbox..
<fb0x> pa mozes i vbox ali ako imas malo jaci pc
<pomoc> Pretpostavljam da bi najbolje bilo dualboot, ali sam cuo da je dosta zeznuto..
<fb0x> i naravno dosta ram-a
<pomoc> Znaci dualboot :D
<fb0x> ovde imas objasnjeno kako da instaliras windows https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<petar_> nije dual boot zeznut uopšte. pogledaj ovde - http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-particionisanje-hdd-a
<fb0x> idi na dole i videces Installing Windows After Ubuntu
<pomoc> "Install Ubuntu after Windows" sad cu pogledati pa vam se javljam ;)
<pomoc> Mozda da instaliram prvo win?
<petar_> najbolje je prvo win
<pomoc> Hard disk mi je svega 160 gb :/
<pomoc> Kako da ga raspodelim?
<petar_> imaš na linku koji sam ti dao
<pomoc> okej, odoh da trazim cd od win(a) :/
<petar_> prve 3 particije će da budu win, a šetvrtu odredi kao extended i u okviru nje cepaj koliko 'oćeš logičkih (linux)
<petar_> win particije če da budu primarne
<pomoc> cekaj..
<pomoc> prvo cu instalirati win
<pomoc> pa tek onda linux
<pomoc> tj. obrisacu ovaj linux
<petar_> pa da
<pomoc> tako da cu otprilike pola-pola podeliti
<pomoc> tj.
<pomoc> 80 gb za win
<pomoc> 25 - C
<pomoc> 55 - D
<pomoc> a kod linuxa
<pomoc> "normalno"..
<petar_> kod linuksa stavi: root (/)=25GB, swap= 2xRAM, /home= ostatak
<petar_> pazi mene: kod linuksa ha ha ha... na linuksu
<fb0x> petar_: ne mora bas 2x ram
<fb0x> msm da ne bude mnogo
<fb0x> pomoc: koliko rama imas?
<petar_> pa da, više od 1GB ne mora
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-24
<olujicz> kako se zove onaj programčić što čisti keš od svih programa u home?
<Beretta021> uh
<fb0x> bleachbit?
<olujicz> e taj, hvala
<olujicz> već 10 min pokušavam da se setim imena :)
<Beretta021> ne radi mozak
<Beretta021> :D
<fb0x> Beretta021: prepio si na nekoj slavi :P
<olujicz> na rođendanu sam bio sinoć :)
<Beretta021> ma kakva slava
<Beretta021> zapio se
<Beretta021> :)
<olujicz>  160MB oslobodio dobar dečko :)
<fb0x> olujicz: 99% je firefox xD
<fb0x> ili neki drugi browser
<fb0x> :D
<olujicz> pa da
<fb0x> ja sam ogranicio cache na ff na 100mb
<Atlantic777> fb0x: Å¡to? Mali ti je hdd?
<olujicz> ma to ovaj mali asus sa 4gb hdd, pa je svaki bit bitan :)
<Atlantic777> aham, onda opravdano
<fb0x> Atlantic777: ma ne treba da mi skuplja neke nepotrebne stvari uopste
<olujicz> ali zato na desktopu mi proxy cache samo cepa :)
<olujicz> ne žalim za to :)
<fb0x> mislim, nemam dial-up pa da mi cache znaci nesto pri otvaranju sajtova xD
<Atlantic777> fb0x: to se onda rešava čačkanjem po opcijama keša a ne ograničavanjem. :D
<Atlantic777> a znači uvek
<Atlantic777> olujicz: Å¡ta ti je to?
<fb0x> i onako mi je postala navika da cistim cache stalno xD
<fb0x> samo cache, cookies i podesavanja ostaju
<olujicz> Atlantic777, squid sam stavio, kešira stranice koje često posećuješ
<olujicz> pa ti ih onda brzo otvara
<Atlantic777> zanimljivo, moraću da proverim
<fb0x> ja sam cackao nesto po configu pre
<fb0x> da kao ubrzam stvari
<fb0x> i sve radi super
<olujicz> dobra fora je preusmeriti firefox u ram :)
<Atlantic777> mogli bismo na wiki da pribeležimo neke tweakove
<Atlantic777> imam nešto šta mi je Sale slao
<Atlantic777> može ovo za keširanje u ram
<fb0x> Atlantic777: u vezi cega? browera?
<fb0x> ili uopsteno
<Atlantic777> fb0x: browsera, na FF konkretnom mislim
<Atlantic777> korisni pluginovi itd
<fb0x> aha...
<fb0x> ja cu odmah da ti dam 2 koja koristim, adblock i downloadhelper
<fb0x> :)
<Atlantic777> koristim oba, ali hvala u svakom slučaju ;)
<olujicz> dva OS-a su mi stala na 3GB, cool
<fb0x> :D
<Atlantic777> hajde na #ubuntu-rs-wiki (privremeni kanal) ako neko hoće da pomogne oko pisanja na wikiju, neki savet za FF da da
<fb0x> ja mogu da dam neki savet ali nisam registrovan na wiki i ne planiram da se registurjem xD
<olujicz> Atlantic777, ja treba da idem uskoro, ne mogu sada
<Atlantic777> olujicz: ma ok, biće na wikiju pa upiši ako imaš šta ;)
<olujicz> fb0x, e neka si to rekao pred wiki adminom :)
<Atlantic777> fb0x: opušteno, ja ću pisati, samo oko formiranja članka, ideje, preporuke
<Atlantic777> olujicz: sad ga imaš
<Atlantic777> :D
<olujicz> hehe
<Atlantic777> olujicz: tu si?
<olujicz> još malo
<Atlantic777> da te pitam za pesak, to svako ima svoj? ili je jedan pesak za ceo wiki
<olujicz> ma samo napraviš bilo koju stranu pesak:neko_ime i pišeš
<olujicz> možeš i svoj nick, nije bitno
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Olujicz:Pesak
<Atlantic777> tako i za sebe da napravim?
<olujicz> da, mada je pravilnije pesak:.....
<olujicz> ma nije to toliko bitno, svakako to sluzi za igranje
<radak> pozdrav svima
<fogmaker> \o
<radak> Interesuje me zbog cega na forumu mora postojati demonstracija sile
<fogmaker> To se i ja pitam
<radak> sato se svima mora skretati paznja na neke banalne greske
<radak> izgleda da cu morati prvo da se prekrsim pa posjetim forum
<fogmaker> Malo su se poostrile mere
<radak> nigdje ne postoji takva negostoljubivost
<fogmaker> Ljudi moraju nesto da rade
<radak> bez razloga
<fogmaker> Nebi ja to zvao negostoljubivošću nego bi pre pripisao revnosti
<radak> kao da neko jedva ceka da neko pogresi
<fogmaker> Pa cak ikad ne pogresi
<radak> ne znam kako da se izrazim
<fogmaker> Ponasaju se ko anglosaksonske sudije
<radak> niko vise nece smjeti otvoriti temu, kako je krenulo
<fogmaker> ako malo skrenes sa teme odma te saseku
<fogmaker> desavalo se i meni
<radak> izgleda da ce za pocetnike, morati otvoriti jos jedan podforum
<radak> za pocetnike i one malo posle
<radak> instalacije
<radak> :0
<fogmaker> :)
<fogmaker> Drzace ih jos malo pa ce da popuste
<radak> ma nece traje to malo duze, malo se smira, pa opet, kao  pms
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-25
<Nikolar91> ćao družino
<Nikolar91> napravih temu na forumu, ali mi se ne spava pa da vas priupitam da li sad ima neku ideju kako da rešimo moj problem? http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-posle-nadogradnje-11-10-kompjuter-usporeniji
<Nikolar91> izgleda da čak i linuksaši spavaju subotu veče :D
<Beretta021> zasto nisi negde?
<Beretta021> subota je
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> zajebi linux
<Beretta021> :)
<Nikolar91> bio sam u novosadskom Društvenom centru ceo dan
<Nikolar91> sad malo bauljam po netu
<Nikolar91> jeste li čuli za DC?
<Nikolar91> e da ne spamujem ovdem, znam pravila
<Nikolar91> je l` ima leka mojoj boljci?
<Beretta021> ne znam
<Beretta021> dugo nisam ubuntu koristio
<Beretta021> :P
<Beretta021> sta ima  dc?
<Nikolar91> pa šta ćeš ovde onda :D
<Beretta021> kasarna?
<Nikolar91> http://drustvenicentar.org/
<Beretta021> pa mod sam
<Nikolar91> aha
<Beretta021> i mogu pomoci
<Beretta021> znam linuxa ponesto
<Nikolar91> a koji ti linux trošiš?
<Beretta021> Arch i OpenSuse naizmenicno :D
<Beretta021> mada arch
<Beretta021> vecino
<Beretta021> m
<Beretta021> suse intalirao pre mesec dana
<Beretta021> pa se igram
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> odo da spavam
<Beretta021> ln
<Nikolar91> e evo gra, sad sam skinuo mint i napravio boot up usb
<Nikolar91> odo da ga probam
<Nikolar91> laku noć
<Anpu> ako je neko imao problema sa ucitavanjem foruma i drugih ubuntu-rs sajtova, sada takvih problema vise ne bi trebalo da ima
<Anpu> ali ako neko nesto primeti u radu, vicite
<milos10> Jel firewall u ubuntu ukljucen po defaultu ili treba nesto da se podesava?
<milos10> pitam zato sto firestarter nece da se startuje sam, a isto tako i ufw nece da se startuje posle restarta.
<Anpu> milos10: dolazi iptables, firewall iz terminala
<Anpu> a firestarter i gufw su gui za to
<Anpu> ti zelis da namestis da se firewall ukljuci kad podignes sistem?
<Anpu> tj gui
<Anpu> tipa firestarter ili gufw
<Anpu> ?
<milos10> pa da, samo dafirewall radi sam po ukljucenju racunara.
<Anpu> koristis gnome?
<milos10> gnome, da
<milos10> znaci jel firewall radi sam po ukljucenju?
<Anpu> da, konzolni
<Anpu> samo sekund da iscackam gde bese podesavanje za gnome
<Anpu> aha
<Anpu> idi na gore desno u cosku
<Anpu> gde je ona oznaka za gasenje
<Anpu> i u meniju koji otvori, izaberi startup applications
<milos10> dobro
<Anpu> pa ides browse
<Anpu> na file system -> usr -> sbinn
<Anpu> sbin*
<Anpu> i tu nadjes firestarter
<milos10> to sam vec probao
<Anpu> kliknes open
<Anpu> i sta je bio problem?
<milos10> i nece da se startuje jer mu treba sudo pristup
<milos10> jel kod tebe radi?
<Anpu> hoce on da radi, ali za pokretanje istog treba sudo
<Anpu> tako da po ulasku u sistem, pitace te za sudo
<Anpu> e sad, moze da se namesti i da ne pita :p
<Anpu> samo ga moas dodati da ima root
<milos10> ok
<milos10> a pored toga, kad ne bi startovao firestarter svaki put, da li je firewall ukljucen sam po sebi?
<milos10> to mi nije jasno
<Anpu> da
<Anpu> mozes ga proveriti sa
<Anpu> sudo -L iptables
<Anpu> Firestarter, Gufw i bratija su GUI za iptables koji je iskljucivo konzolni
<Anpu> i dolazi sa sistemom
<milos10> cini mi se da je "sudo iptables -L"
<Anpu> uh da :)
<milos10> mislim da sam razumeo kako funkcionise
<Anpu> pardon
<Anpu> e sad
<Anpu> da dodas firestarter
<Anpu> da se pokrece sa sistemom
<Anpu> treba ti sledece
<Anpu> sudo visudo
<Anpu> i u njemu definises za firestarter
<Anpu> ima ove opisano: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17322/autostart-firestarter-gui-on-boot
<milos10> hvala za link
<Anpu> (odgovor stikliran zeleno)
<Anpu> nista, vici ako zaglavis :)
<nikolam> Meni je koliko se secam firestarter posle instalacije uvek sasvim lepo radio.
<nikolam> Jeli to nesto novo u najsvezijem Ubuntu da su zeznuli da ne radi podrazumevano?
<Anpu> radi on lepo, samo za autostart trazi sudo (kao i pri rucnom pokretanju) pa mora da se doda
<nikolam> Pa nije ranije trebalo. aaa mislis, da se podize i stoji pored sata odmah kad se prijavi u GNOME?
<Anpu> da
<nikolam> Pa ja ga bas nikad ne bih automatski podizao, cini mi se da je , kao trosio CPU bez potrebe, ionako ne treba da je tu posto je to ugradjeno u kernel , mislim zastitni zid
<nikolam> jednom namestis i ne brines
<Marezz> Pozz narode
<Marezz> jel se neko od vas razume u hardver, graficke karte tacnije?
<maletaski> reci u čemu je problem Marezz
<Marezz> maletaski, Ovako, imam 2 graficke gigabyte hd 4650 1gb ddr2 koju trenutno koristim i msi nx8600gt 256 ddr3 pa me interesuje koliko je ova HD bolja od 8600gt?
<maletaski> ček samo da proverim
<maletaski> pa pazi ovako
<maletaski> malo je nezgodno uporediti ove dve grafike
<maletaski> u svakom slučaju je bolja nx8600gt
<Marezz> znam, al sta da radim kad imam jedino te 2 :(
<maletaski> zato Å¡to je PCIexpres
<Marezz> pa i ova je pci-e
<maletaski> kako to
<maletaski> u spec piše da je agp
<Marezz> ima i agp verzija
<Marezz> ali moja je pci-e
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> e onda je to drugačije
<maletaski> ali opet je bolja nvidia
<maletaski> zbog memorije
<Marezz> hmmm
<maletaski> mada možda i nisam kompetentan da poredim
<maletaski> pošto sam veliki fan nvidie :D
<maletaski> i oduvek je posedujem
<maletaski> trenutno imam n450gts
<maletaski> a pre nje sam imao 9800gt
<maletaski> i pre ove 6600
<Marezz> ja sam prvo imao 7300 gs, pa sam uzeo ovu 8600gt
<maletaski> aha
<Marezz> pa sam mislio da se pokvarila i uzeo sam ovu hd4650
<Marezz> ali se na kraju ispostavilo da je onaj mali dodatak za kabl bio pokvaren
<Marezz> i bez veze bacih pare :(
<maletaski> pa ova hd4650 ima ddr2 memoriju
<Marezz> da
<maletaski> a ova 8600 ima gddr3
<maletaski> noviju generaciju memorijskih čipova
<maletaski> koji su brži dosta
<maletaski> plus ako si na ubuntu onda definitivno nvidia
<maletaski> odo sad nešto da radim
<maletaski> pozz
<Marezz> pozz
<promis> Što volim kad kažem Nautilus, a nubići nemaju pojma o čemu govorim.
<promis> kao Å¡to niko od njih ne zna ni Å¡ta je explorer u windozi
<fogmaker> promis: Nije mi se svideo tvoj odgovor u temi na forumu http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-uradio-sam-nesto-pogresno. Mislim da nije uredu tako odgovarati. Ako nemas volje ni strpljenja da das link ka temi koja to obradjuje nemoj ni ovo. Zamolio bi te. Jos i ako neko i zatvori temu to bas ispada negostoljubivo.
<fogmaker> Nije bas lepa pretraga na forumu. A jos ako i neznas sta trazis onda si bas u nevolji
<promis> Koliko se sećam tisi fogmaker dao rešenje njegovog pitanja
<promis> ti si objasnio kako se unity vraća u početno stanje
<fogmaker> Upravo tako
<promis> Možda deluje grubo moj odgovor, ali jeste tačan. U slučaju da korisnik nije ni pomislio da pretraži forum, može čak delovati i kao rešenje.
<fogmaker> Posto je neko zatvorio temu nisam mogao da mu ostavim link
<promis> Pošaljji mu na pp
<fogmaker> Ako nezna sta trazi reinstalirace ubuntu ili jos gore izbrisace ga
<promis> Inače mi se čovek obartio na pp, i nije uvređen, ili možda hoće da me bije
<promis> pošto me pita za lični kontakt
<promis> ;)
<fogmaker> Uh
<fogmaker> Poslacu mu link na pp
<fogmaker> Vidis kakav mu je naslov teme. pojma nema a ti mu trazis ta pretrazuje fotum. Po cemu da ga pretrazuje? po reci ZEZNUO
<promis> Slažem se da je dosta teško da nađe temu po ključnoj reči, ali to opet ne čini moju poruku netačnom. ;) Tema nije bila tako davno, pa pojedinačno brstanje tema i nije toliko uzaludno.
<fogmaker> promis: neljutim se ja na tebe. Ti si rekao sto si rekao. Nije netacno. Lutim se na onoga ko je zatvorio temu. Korisnik sigurno nije. Neverujem da si to ti. Po kom kriterijumu je zatvorena tema?
<fogmaker> Da li je rešena? NIJE Da li je vulgarna? NIJE Da li je promasena, u pogresnoj sekciji ili po nekom drugom kriterijumu se kosi sa pravilnikom?
<promis> Ne znam ja ko je zatvorio temu.
<promis> Inače su mi jednom prilikom rekli da sam nekulturan i da rušim duh Ubuntu-a, jer nisam odgovorio na PP u roku od 24h. Pa ti vidi koliko su visoki standardi da se bude dobar Ubuntaš. ;)
<fogmaker> Ne znam ali to je malo preterano i nije dobro. Nesvidja mi se i polako se povlacim na wiki. Jos malo se pojavljujem na forumu ali cu se uskoro sasvim povuci
<fogmaker> Bicu "los" Ubuntuovac
<promis> Veruj, ja sam umoran još odavno
<promis> mada mi se dopada da odgovaram na forumska pitanja
<promis> nekako mi se čini da rad na wikiju bi tražilo još veće angažovanje
<fogmaker> Svaka tebi cast. Tvoj doprinos na forumu je neverovatan
<fogmaker> Ja pokusavam da zavrsim neki krug na wikiju koji daje osnovi. Imam vremena do nove godine i to koristim
<fogmaker> posle toga samo koliko budem imao slobodnog vremena
<peternot> hej drugari. imam problem. jel neko ovde živ?
<fb0x> da
<peternot> problem je sledeći: internet ulazi u PC (ubuntu) i sve je ok
<peternot> iz PC internet izlazi i ulazi u laptop (windows 7) gde je protok veoma slab
<peternot> međutim, ako umesto ubuntu-a podignem windows7, sve radi ok
<promis> koji tipovi veza?
<peternot> ubuntu stalno prijavljuje "network connected" pa "network disconected" i to naizmenično
<peternot> ne znam na šta misliš?
<fb0x> jel wireless ili wired?
<peternot> wired
<promis> sve?
<peternot> znači, PC je USB-om vezan na modem
<peternot> sa druge strane, PC je vezan na laptop crosslan kablom
<promis> f*ck usb
<peternot> znam
<peternot> pazi sad
<peternot> ovog momenta koristim win7, i trenutno sve funkcioniše normalno
<peternot> međutim, kada pokrenem ubuntu, u gornjem levom uglu naizmenično se smenjuje connected i disconnected
<promis> mislim da je to do usb
<peternot> ficonfig vidi da su obe veze ok
<promis> dobro je da uopšte i radi
<peternot> ali kako to da onda na PC sve radi normalno?
<promis> na Å¡ta?
<peternot> uostalom, sve je radilo super i sa ubuntuom pre nego Å¡to sam ga updateovao
<peternot> pokušaću da ti nacrtam šemu:
<promis> ne moraš
<promis> jasno je
<peternot> jel imaš ideju?
<promis> ne, nikad nisam koristio usb
<peternot> imam samo jedan lan na PC, pa moram da koristim USB za ulazni internet
<peternot> da li znaš zašto mi se uključuje/isključuje lan non-stop?
<peternot> takođe, primetio sam da taj eternet  (veza PC i laptop) ima samo MAC adresu
<promis> možda je loš kabal pa prekida
<promis> ubaci još jedan lan
<peternot> ne. ovog momenta žena koristi laptop i sve je ok
<promis> ili još bolje nabavi switch
<peternot> to je prava stvar. ali mi ide na nerve da windows radi dobro, a linux ne!
<promis> je l', reci to ovim Å¡to prave hardver
<peternot> da li ima smisla reinstalirati servise za network?
<promis> mislim da nije do toga
<promis> kako se uopšte pravi ta usb konekcija?
<peternot> pa isto. samo utakneš modem preko usb i odmah si na netu
<promis> isto preko network managera?
<peternot> network manager nisam dirao.
<promis> što znači da ti u stvari i ne znaš kako se pravi ta usb konekcija
<peternot> ali zanimljiva je stvar da network manager ne dozvoljava da kliknem na configure
<peternot> odnosno, kada kliknen na configure, ne dešava se ništa
<promis> configure za Å¡ta?
<peternot> tačno. nemam blage veze
<peternot> configure za internet konekciju
<promis> Ja nigde ne vidim da piše configure
<peternot> inače, u network manageru imam dve konekcije (normalno) i to za internet (eth1 preko USB) i za laptop (eth2) preko lan kartice
<fb0x> a radi ti internet ali sporije?
<fb0x> koliko sam ja razumeo
<peternot> da!
<fb0x> da ti se ne skida nesto u pozadini? neki update ili nesto?
<peternot> network manager ima sličicu prekidača on/off i stalno preskače on..off.on...off
<peternot> ne
<fb0x> ja mislim da je do usb
<peternot> i sve je bilo milina jedna dok nisam updateovo ubuntu na 11.nešto
<fb0x> mislis upgrade
<fb0x> :)
<peternot> taj!
<fb0x> hmm...
<promis> nemoj da mešaš updejt i upgrejd
<peternot> ovog momenta teram win7 i sve je ok. znači nije kabl
<peternot> ok!
<fb0x> peternot: jel si probao na ubuntu sa mreznim kablom?
<fb0x> ne usb
<promis> onda i nije čudo što se pokvarilo, sobzirom da je upgrejd u pitanju
<peternot> ha?? zašto?
<fb0x> ne verujem da upgrade moze da uspori net
<promis> nije ovo "običan" net
<fb0x> da ima nekih problema ne bi radio uopste
<fb0x> promis: ?
<fb0x> kako mislis
<promis> pa nm mu spaja dva interfejsa
<peternot> pa, nije je usporen zbog uključivanja/isključivanja!
<fb0x> 21:51:37       fb0x » peternot: jel si probao na ubuntu sa mreznim kablom?
<fb0x> ne usb...
<peternot> ne jer onda pc i laptop nisu povezani
<promis> moguće da je upgrejd poremetio neka podešavanja oko nm-a
<peternot> mislim da ubuntu nema problema sa kapiranjem mrežne karte preko usb
<peternot> koguće da me zeza nm, ali zašto se stalno uklj/isklj?
<promis> ko to zna
<peternot> da li postoji "nešto" što resetuje mrežu?
<promis> ima
<fb0x> promis: mislis da moze nesto da se promeni pa da uspori protok?
<peternot> mislim na vezu pc-laptop
<peternot> ne verujem da išta usporava protok
<promis> pa njemu se on/off fb0x nije usporenje
<fb0x> huh
<promis> koja je verzija ubuntu-a
<peternot> kada pingujem laptop, gube se paketi
<peternot> prođe 2 od 4 ili 3 od 4
<peternot> nekad prođe 1 od 4
<fb0x> peternot: jel su kablovi u redu?
<peternot> jesu
<fb0x> probaj drugi usb port
<peternot> hajde da zaboravimo usb
<fb0x> promis: ovde je doslo do nesporazuma
<fb0x>        fb0x » a radi ti internet ali sporije?
<fb0x>        fb0x » koliko sam ja razumeo
<fb0x>    peternot » da!
<fb0x> :D
<promis> koja je verzija ubuntu-a?
<peternot> 11.04
<peternot> ....restarting conversation...
<peternot> imam PC i nedavno sam upgradeovo ubuntu
<fb0x> promis: mozda da reinstalira nm?
<peternot> povezan sam na ADSL internet preko modema koji je priključen na USB i sve radi super
<promis> probaj: sudo restart network-manager
<peternot> ok
<peternot> paralelno su mi instalirani win7 i ubuntu i sada sam na win7
<peternot> sada laptop radi normalno
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-17
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa ATI Radeon drajverom na 12.04 (3.2.0-34 kernel) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-ati-radeon-drajverom-na-12-04-3-2-0-34-kernel
<Singi> Pozdrav. Moze li mi neko objasniti kako da omogucim sebi root permission? Kako bih mogao da pristupam folderima i ne dobijam poruku "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "root" " Ubuntu je u pitanja. Hvala.
<TildaTurn> otvris termina, kucas 'su', tada kucas root sifru. dobijes znak '#'  pa u taj isti kucas ime tvog fajl menadzera, tada dobijas admin.dozvolu za te foldere
<Singi> Probao sam da kucam su, sifru kad trazi naravno ali kaze: su: Authentication failure. Je li ima veze to sto sam instalirao ubuntu preko wubi-ja?
<TildaTurn>  ajd onda; sudo su
<Singi> radi :D
<TildaTurn> :)
<Singi> Hvala lepo :)
<TildaTurn> nema na cemu
<TildaTurn> Singi; http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Forum-apsolutni-pocetnici
<Singi> Odlicno :D bookmarkovacu pa cu pogledati, imao sam problem u prosloj verziji sa AMD APU ali sad u ovoj novoj radi kako treba :D ponekad se desi bugic sa scroll-ovanjem ali nista veliko :)  Pitanje, apache server moram svaki put kad upalim ubuntu pookretati rucno? (Cisto da proverim) :)
<TildaTurn> trebalo bi da radi kad ga 'palis'
<TildaTurn> evo malko o tome > http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache
<TildaTurn> uh, na nemackom, sad vidim :P
<Singi> Nije problem, moze i nemacki :D
<TildaTurn> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<Singi> Hvala. Uradio sam to sve uspesno. Nego, kako mislis posle sudo su itd. kad dobijem # da kucam ime file menadzera?
<Singi> takodje ne znam da se vratim na predhodnu putanju foldera :)
<Singi> u sustini ja treba da editujem php fajl i da ga pogledam u pregledacu...
<TildaTurn> fajl menadzer je ono gde vidis te foldere. startujes ga i u Help ides na About (tu je ko pravi, itd) imas tacno ime
<TildaTurn> kucas sa malim pocetnim
<Singi> ali sam zabo u home folderu a treba mi var i ne znam kako da se vratim :)
<TildaTurn> imas tamo neke strelice, itd
<TildaTurn> pa home
<TildaTurn> probaj u menager '/var' (kosa crta
<Singi> ah... uspeo sam tako znaci...
<Singi> nesto se ne secam da je pre bilo tako? :) takodje ne vidim cube u compizu :D
<TildaTurn> ne koristim compiz
<Singi> Nebitno. Pomogao si mi. Hvala ti :)
<TildaTurn> pgledaj tamo negde, imas podesavanaj
<TildaTurn> + mozda je do wubi-ja
<Singi> videcu mada je i ovaj desktop wall cool, bilo mi je bitno samo da lagano mogu da predjem sa jedne radne povrsine na drugu, sto sam uspeo da namestim prevlacenjem misa :D
<phlogisto> poz ubuntovci! zna li iko da li ubuntu one moze da se skine/koristi na drugim distroima?
<Singi> Ja ne znam druze, ja sam newbie :D  pozz odoh. Hvala za pomoc TildaTurn ;)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa ATI Radeon drajverom na 12.04 (3.2.0-34 kernel) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-problem-sa-ati-radeon-drajverom-na-12-04-3-2-0-34-kernel
<olujicz> phlogisto: u teoriji da, u praksi ne znam koliko je zaživelo
<olujicz> predpostavljam da ima boljih alternativa
<olujicz> znam da arch ima u svom repou ubuntu one
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Problem sa ATI Radeon drajverom na 12.04 (3.2.0-34 kernel) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-problem-sa-ati-radeon-drajverom-na-12-04-3-2-0-34-kernel
<phlogisto> olujicz: ubuntu = komercijala
<phlogisto> a eno ga i ninoslav presao na njega
<olujicz> jel
<phlogisto> arch mu je previse bleeding edge
<phlogisto> debian mu je dinosaurus
<phlogisto> ne mos ga udovoljiti
<olujicz> hehe, ima istine
<olujicz> šta znam, ja imam arch (desktop) i ubuntu(laptop), i lepo sarađuju
<olujicz> stavio sam i synergy
<olujicz> super fora kada imaš dva kompa
<olujicz> http://synergy-foss.org/
<phlogisto> e ja opet imam krizu identiteta
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Problem sa ATI Radeon drajverom na 12.04 (3.2.0-34 kernel) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reseno-problem-sa-ati-radeon-drajverom-na-12-04-3-2-0-34-kernel
<olujicz> aha, da se primetiti da se nešto zbiva sa tobom :)
<olujicz> e, ideš li na koncert godine?
<phlogisto> nemam pojma, posto je to? i sta ima?
<olujicz> 1000 din, samo što je već kritično sa kartama
<olujicz> http://www.koncertgodine.com/
<phlogisto> pfffffff, za 1k dinara mogu jesti i piti celu noc
<phlogisto> znas ti koliko je to fornetija??
<phlogisto> :D
<olujicz> da, ali sviraju gotovo svi domaći bendovi koje ja volim
<olujicz> fali samo jedan
<olujicz> :)
<olujicz> e kod meke hakerišemo danas
<olujicz> dogovorili smo se da se okupljamo kod njega dok ne nađemo neke prostorije
<phlogisto> a sta, ck13 propo?
<olujicz> traži se novo
<phlogisto> hajmo iznajmiti nesto i ziveti u tome
<phlogisto> i hajmo na nas kanal :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem wa wifi konekcijom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-wa-wifi-konekcijom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS "zabode" u toku restartovanja racunara : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-04-1-lts-zabode-u-toku-restartovanja-racunara
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Vatro Zid : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-vatro-zid
<tomato2> Pozdrav za prisutne
<maletaski> pozdrav tomato2
<tomato2> jesi li mislio na ovaj kanal
<maletaski> ne već onaj drugi :D
<tomato2> tako sam i mislio
<tomato2> ali nesto te nemam tamo
<maletaski> \o Stereo_advance
<stereo_advance> ehej druže
<stereo_advance> jel se radi
<maletaski> e vala ne
<maletaski> odmara se :D
 * maletaski je konačno na odmoru narednih 7 dana
<stereo_advance> ja sad završio
<stereo_advance> predao neki komp i zaradio neke parice
<stereo_advance> ceo dan sam radio
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-18
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Ubuntu12.10] Firestarter: Active Connections Bug : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu12-10-firestarter-active-connections-bug
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> My Threads & My Posts -za laksu navigaciju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-my-threads-my-posts-za-laksu-navigaciju
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Deluge БитТорент програм : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-deluge-bittorent-program
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Deluge БитТорент програм : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-deluge-bittorent-program
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Deluge БитТорент програм : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-deluge-bittorent-program
<StephenS> UBUNTU BRE
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> instaliranje drajvera za wireless adapter : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instaliranje-drajvera-za-wireless-adapter
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> samsung galaxy tab p1000 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-samsung-galaxy-tab-p1000
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> update kernel : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-update-kernel
<caspix> bok
<caspix> ima koga?
<stereo_advance> ja sam tu ali kao da nisam
<stereo_advance> :)
<stereo_advance> postavi pitanje, javiće se već neko
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] update kernel : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-update-kernel
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] update kernel : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-update-kernel
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> update kernel : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-update-kernel
<alice__> ima koga?
<alice__> trebam pomoć s instaliranjem drajvera za wireless usb adapter
<bitlord> neko se vec javio da pokusa pomoci? il da probam ja? :-)
<alice__> nije se niko javio
<alice__> pliz probaj
<bitlord> dobro, koji adapter je u pitanju?
<alice__> znači imam tar.gz i kad dođem do ./configure kaže da mi ne postoji taj fajl
<alice__> airlive wl1700usb
<TildaTurn> i sta, sad ne radi?
<bitlord> alice__, moze lsusb na paste.lugons.org ?
<bitlord> da vidimo koji driver treba. A ako pratis neko uputstvo daj link za njega
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448664/
<alice__> pratila sam obično upustvo za instaliranje tar.gz znači tar xzf fajl.tar.gz, cd fajl, configure i tu sam zapela
<alice__> a na usbu ga ne prepoznaje koliko vidim
<alice__> huawei mi je vodafonov stik
<alice__> driver mi je poslo lik iz airlivea
<TildaTurn> mislim da bi taj airlive trebao i bez drivera da radi
<bitlord> ok, sa  ifconfig -a ga ne vidi?   kao wlan0 ili tako nesto?
<TildaTurn> a sa driverima eventualno da se malko poboljsa signal
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448671/ ne koliko vidim
<bitlord> da, nema ga tu
<alice__> Å¡ta da radim
<alice__> mislim tu u folderu imam neki readme fajl al ne kužim šta moram radit
<TildaTurn> jel taj adapter radi 100% - o ?
<bitlord> ajd ovako, to bi trebalo da je realtek 8187 (mada bi morao sam automatski da ga ucita), prvo vidi da li je modul ucitan,   lsmod  daj na paste
<alice__> pa novi je moro bi radit
<bitlord> onda  istekaj pa ustekaj uredjaj, i okaci   dmesg | tail -30   (valjda ce biti dosta 30 linija)
<alice__> eo lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448685/
<bitlord> da li imas neki drugi wifi adatper na masini?
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448688/
<bitlord> ath5k mi se cini kao wifi modul?
<alice__> imam mrežnu karticu koju sam dobila s laptopom
<alice__> atherosovu
<bitlord> wifi?
<alice__> pa da
<bitlord> mislim da bi trebalo da radi vise wifi kartica, ali mozda je tu problem oko ovih sada
<bitlord> pokusaj da iscitas taj modul ako je ne korsitis
<alice__> kako?
<bitlord> kao root, modprobe -r ath5k
<bitlord> i onda modprobe rtl8187
<bitlord> iscitas (ustvari remove, unloadujes, kako god)
<alice__> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187.ko': No such file or directory
<bitlord> hm :S
<alice__> veliki hm
<bitlord> koja je to verzija ubuntu-a da googlamo malo :o)
<alice__> xubuntu 10.04
<alice__> ja na guglu nisam uspjela naći ništa korisno
<bitlord> trebalo bi da je podrzan taj usb adapter od rtl8187 modula,  po  vendorid:productid
<bitlord> da nije neki problem sa tvojom instalacijom i kernelom
<bitlord> sta kaze  ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/
<alice__> total 44
<alice__> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 43176 2011-04-21 00:53 rtl8180.ko
<bitlord> hm, cudno, zasto nema 8187  kod mene ima i 8180/rtl8180.ko  i 8187/rtl8187.ko  mozda iz nekog razloga nisu ukljucili to u kernel-u :S
<bitlord> ah, to je 2.6.32 kernel :S
<bitlord> kod mene 3.6.10
<alice__> da
<bitlord> mozda u 2.6.32 stvarno nema podrske za ovu karticu
<alice__> pa Å¡ta da radim?
<bitlord> mozda mozes iz nekih backports ili tako neceg (PPA) da instaliras novi kernel, a to ne znam kako na ubuntu ide
<bitlord> ili ako mozes da uradis upgrade na neku noviju verziju, ili bar za pocetak da skines livecd od novijeg ubuntu-a/xubuntu-a da probas
<bitlord> ili mozemo pokusati build-ovati taj driver sto imas
<alice__> evo na forumu mi se neko javio pa da vidimo šta on kaže
<alice__> a ne da mi se upgrade na novu verziju jer uvijek imam hrpu problema s tim stvarima i s grafičkom dok sve napravim kak treba bit a sad mi radi super pa nisam mijenjala
<bitlord> pretpostavljam da ti treba neki kompajler (C kompajler, gcc) i kernel-headers, mozda jos nesto
<bitlord> dobro, sta kaze kad pokusas da uradis  ./configure?
<alice__> no such file or dir
<bitlord> dobro, a kompletna poruka?
<alice__> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<bitlord> aha
<bitlord> dobro, jel se nalazis u pravom direktoriju?
<alice__> da
<bitlord> daj na paste sta ima unutra,  ls -l
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448741/
<bitlord> ok, a sta kaze readme?
<bitlord> ili ako imas taj source paket online da moze da se preuzme daj link
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448720/ evo redame
<alice__> readme*
<bitlord> po ovome gore sto na pocetku pise izgleda prilicno staro, tako da mozda nece raditi sa 2.6.32 kernel-om
<bitlord> mozda nekako da uzmes kernel iz backports/ppa (kako god da se zove) (mada to moze opet napraviti drugi problem ako imas neki proprietary driver kao fglrx(ATI/AMD) ili nvidia )
<alice__> ha?
<alice__> a kako bi buildovali ovaj drajver Å¡ta imam?
<alice__> http://www.airlive.com/support/firmware/WL-1700USB eo ovdje ima drajver online
<bitlord> a kaze da bi trebalo automatski sve sa     make  da uradi
<bitlord> mozes pokusati, ako nesto zafali mozda treba instalirati
<bitlord> samo  u tom direktoriju     make  (kao user)
<alice__> make[1]: Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/build'
<alice__> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<alice__> make[1]: Leaving directory `/lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/build'
<alice__> make: *** [all] Error 2
<alice__> to mi javi
<bitlord>   ls -l /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/
<bitlord> na paste
<bitlord> ako ima vise
<alice__> 0
<alice__> total 0
<bitlord> hm, moguce da ti treba kernel source paket, samo ne znam kako se zove na ubuntu
<alice__> kak da to saznam?
<bitlord> cudno, gledam na packages.ubuntu.com "Search the contents of packages"   "packages that contain files whose names contain the keyword "  trazim rtl8187.ko   za "lucid"  i ima :S
<bitlord> a kod tebe nema
<bitlord> lucid je valjda 10.04
<alice__> je
<alice__> pa jel mogu ja kak nabavit taj package?
<bitlord> aha sad sam skontao u kom je paketu,  nesto ovako  "linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-3.2-2.6.32-42-generic"
<bitlord> jel mozes da pogledas da li postoji ovakav paket da se instalira u repo-u  linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless
<alice__> di to pogledam?
<alice__> samo u sinaptiku da upišem?
<bitlord> mislim da moze
<alice__> kopiram to u sinaptiku i ništa mi ne nađe
<bitlord> ne znam kako se to moze instalirati, ali ovo bi trebalo da radi (ako dobro shvatam, backport-ovani driver-i sa novijih verzija na 2.6.32 kernel)
<bitlord> mozda ovo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LinuxWireless#Compat-wireless_from_Ubuntu_repositories
<alice__> ovo mi javi na prvoj komandi: Reading package lists... Done
<alice__> Building dependency tree
<alice__> Reading state information... Done
<alice__> E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-3.2.0.23-generic-pae
<bitlord> da, to je za noviju verziju
<bitlord> ne znam dal ide za pretragu   apt-cache search linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless     da li to nesto vraca
<alice__> ne
<alice__> idem samo nešto isprobat, moram ištekat net pa se vraim
<alice__> vratim*
<bitlord> izvini, ne znam sta i kako dalje, a necu da lupam vise jer moze samo da ti napravi problem na sistem-u :S
<alice__> ok. ništa onda, probat ću na forumu. hvala svejedno
<alice__> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-19
<nikulas> ima li budnih?
<nikulas> imam problem sledeceg tipa
<nikulas> kupio sam nov laptop i neradi wi fi
<nikulas> skontao sam problem
<nikulas> i treba da instaliram neka dva drajvera
<nikulas> oni doze y tar.gz. formatu
<nikulas> kako da ih instaliram_
<nikulas> da napomenem koristim mint14
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Не ради превлачење на тачпеду : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ne-radi-prevlacenje-na-tacpedu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Не ради превлачење на тачпеду : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ne-radi-prevlacenje-na-tacpedu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Не ради превлачење на тачпеду : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-ne-radi-prevlacenje-na-tacpedu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Не ради превлачење на тачпеду : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-ne-radi-prevlacenje-na-tacpedu
<Pr0B0t> vozda srbi..:D
<Pr0B0t> vozdra*
<Atlantic777> nisam srbin ali zdravo i tebi
<Pr0B0t> evo ovako...imam ubuntu kao main OS da li mogu sad da preko ubuntu install win na dual boot na istoj particiji....imam sam obrnuto win pa ubuntu ali ne znam za ovo...
<Pr0B0t> :D
<Beretta021> takodje :P
<Atlantic777> Pr0B0t: na istoj particiji ne
<Pr0B0t> zdravo jugoslovenci..:D
<Pr0B0t> znaci moram na novoj Atlantic?
<Atlantic777> Pr0B0t: jeste
<Atlantic777> i ako instaliraš win posle ubuntua, onda ti treba grub recovery
<Pr0B0t> ma imao sam vec win pa ubuntu
<Pr0B0t> to znam kako
<Pr0B0t> ali sad ne znam za ovo
<Pr0B0t> ubuntu pa win
<Pr0B0t> to me jebe
<Pr0B0t> :D
<Atlantic777> pa nema Å¡ta
<Atlantic777> napraviš novu particiju
<Atlantic777> instaliraš tu windows
<Atlantic777> i odradiš ovo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Kostic> Atlantic777, поносан Русин, huh? :)
<Atlantic777> Kostic: pa, ono... da.
<Kostic> I knew it! Marry, where's the damn gun?!?
<Kostic> xD
<Pr0B0t> xaxa..:D
<Kostic> Pr0B0t, мораћеш да након инсталирања Виндоуса дигнеш живи *бунту па да одрадиш нешто типа update-grub итд.
<Kostic> Беше chroot прво... Чек да изгуглам.
<Atlantic777> Kostic: ne treba više chroot
<Kostic> Видим... :)
<Pr0B0t> evo ga jos jedno pitanje...:D
<Kostic> Pr0B0t > http://askubuntu.com/questions/139121/grub-rescue-prompt-after-install-installing-ubuntu-in-a-dual-boot
<Kostic> Погледај први одговор
<Pr0B0t> sta je bolje GCC ili  code block za C  (ubuntu    windows)..:D
<Kostic> изгледа да има неки графички програмчић
<Kostic> vim
<Kostic> gcc наравно
<Kostic> Зар није CodeBlock неки ИДЕ?
<Atlantic777> Pr0B0t: gcc iz konzole, da naučiš nešto
<Pr0B0t> :D
<Pr0B0t> Kostic   jeste
<Kostic> Ma какав ИДЕ, какве п**ке материне... Научи вим или Емакс и терај. ;)
<Pr0B0t> GCC ili ovo..ali ipak GCC..:D
<Kostic> ГЦЦ ти је компајлер... Мислим да и Код-Блокс користи ГЦЦ за компајлирање Це кода. Упоређујеш два различита ентитета...
<Pr0B0t> ma nevazno sto su dva razlicita...GCC je linux a code block je win...zbog toga pitam
<Kostic> Аха, он значи користи свој компајлер...
<Kostic> Ако хоћеш ИДЕ на Линукс, пробај Еклипс (енгл.: Eclipse)...
<Kostic> Панплатформски ИДЕ, користи се доста за развијање Андроид програма. ;)
<Pr0B0t> mislim ima Code block i za linux
<Pr0B0t> ali sta znam
<Pr0B0t> :S
<Kostic> Има и за линукс
<Pr0B0t> gledao sam ovaj code block nekako je dosta ne znam ni ja sta...:D
<Pr0B0t> imas da pravis trista kurca
<Kostic> Pr0B0t: http://www.eclipse.org/
<Pr0B0t> :D
<Kostic> Ја не волим када ИДЕ ради уместо мене. Овако, знаш шта си откуцао када све радиш сам.
<Pr0B0t> kako mislis radi umesto tebe?
<Kostic> Atlantic777:
<Kostic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc8M9-LoEuo&feature=player_embedded
<Kostic> Pr0B0t, размишља уместо тебе. Типа, завршава имена променљивих, имена функција итд. уместо тебе.
<Kostic> И генерише додатни код уместо тебе...
<Kostic> Барем је то случај код Visual Studio M$ производа.
<Pr0B0t> ovde kad kucas npr  #include<stdio.h>...na #inc  on ti izbaci kao pop out sa svim komandama koje imaju taj code
<Pr0B0t> ili printf
<Pr0B0t> npr
<Atlantic777> Pr0B0t: to može i vim i geany i bilo koji drugi editor, ali preporučujem ti da se naučiš da kompajliraš iz terminala.
<Pr0B0t> to sam i ja mislio i pitao ne znam gde bese i svi kao Code Block je najbolji muda sarma
<Pr0B0t> ovo ono
<Pr0B0t> xD
<Pr0B0t> evo jedan problem koji mi se desio na drugom kompu....kad instaliram ubuntu 12.04.01 alternate sve super ali po malo kao da secka slika...e sad nece da mi uopste otvori driver za graficku da ga instaliram tj otvara mi preko onog kao notpad
<Pr0B0t> programa
<Pr0B0t> NVidia je u pitanju integrisana
<Atlantic777> bumbelebee je rešenje
<Atlantic777> najverovatnije
<Pr0B0t> .run je format
<Pr0B0t> ako nesto znaci
<Atlantic777> chmod +x *.run; ./*.run
<Kostic> Pr0B0t, cd /direktorijum/gde/je/.run/datoteka; chmod a+x .datoteka.run; ./datoteka.run
<Kostic> :D
<Kostic> Pr0B0t, дај излаз од lspci наредбе.
<Kostic> Окачи на paste.ubuntu, немој директно на канал.
<Pr0B0t> probao sam to
<Pr0B0t> i posle mi pise
<Pr0B0t> nesto valjda aktivirano
<Pr0B0t> ili nije aktivirano
<Pr0B0t> i kao moram da upalim/ugasim to
<Pr0B0t> da bi mogao da instaliram
<Kostic> Дај нам излаз од lspci наредбе да бисмо видели која је графичка у питању. ;)
<Pr0B0t> ae malo na srpski sad..:DD
<Kostic> Ако, ако...
<Pr0B0t> xD
<Kostic> Југословенски. ;)
<Pr0B0t> ja mozda znam dosta ali pas sad ilpci naredne sta su to vec ne znam..:DDD
<Pr0B0t> bas*
<Kostic> Command lspci lists some hardware on your machine including your graphic card.
<Kostic> Just paste lspci into Terminal and then copy-paste it's output to a site such as paste.ubuntu.com so we could use that data to aid you. ;)
<Pr0B0t> za 10-tak min cu da instaliram o5 ubuntu na laptop pa cu da dodjem i da mi lepo kazete sta i kako
<Pr0B0t> :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako da osposobim Urbuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-da-osposobim-urbuntu
<Kostic> "Urbuntu"... -.-'
<Pr0B0t> sta je to majke ti Urbuntu
<Kostic> Или неко жешће тролује у задње време или су људи генерално веома неписмени...
<Pr0B0t> :S
<Kostic> Тако је лик назвао нову тему на форуму... xD
<Pr0B0t> xaxaxaa
<Kostic> И у питању је написао "Урбунту"...
<Pr0B0t> on je kombinovao xUbuntu i  Ubuntu'
<Pr0B0t> :D
<Pr0B0t> btw el dosta 50gb za ubuntu
<Pr0B0t> treba mi samo za GCC
<Pr0B0t> :D
<Kostic> Довољно је...
<Kostic> За / 20 ГБ а за /home стави остатак...
<Pr0B0t> 50 GB mi je particija samo za sistem
<Pr0B0t> posto moram dual boot
<Pr0B0t> a imam pored toga D
<Pr0B0t> 200gb
<Kostic> Ок... Стави све на једну... Радиће
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> koji jeftin laptop kompatibilan za linux : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-koji-jeftin-laptop-kompatibilan-za-linux
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-20
<boris_c> pitanje: treba da napravim skriptu koju običan user treba da može da izvrši, ali skripta treba da radi ono što je samo root-u dozvoljeno, da startuje/stopira servise, briše neke fajlove itd. Jel može neko da me uputi šta da čitam i gde da istražujem? thx
<pacov01> dobar dan ima li koga?
<pacov01> pa evo postavicu pitanje pa neko ako vidi neka pomogne.
<pacov01> od pre neki dan ne mogu da ostvarim konekciju na ubuntu 12.10 do sada je sve bilo u redu ali avaj nesto se pobrckalo
<pacov01> zvao sam i sbb tamo je sve ok moj status je ok ali ja ne mogu da se konektujem
<pacov01>  kada otvorim setings network pise mi da verzija nije kompatibilna
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> EEE PC 4G i 8G Maticne ploce : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-eee-pc-4g-i-8g-maticne-ploce
<packe> Pitanje u vezi instalacije pomocu wubi-a.
<packe> Download-ujem Ubuntu i instaliram ali mi zakuca, tj., ekran mi ostane crn. Sta raditi?
<Kostic> packe, много је безболније направити живи Убунту УСБ и тако испробавати систем
<Kostic> Вуби је црна магија
<Kostic> све зависи од хардвера који имаш. ;)
<Kostic> packe > http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<packe> Имам HP G62a-70sm, лап-топ. Имао сам раније Убунту али ми је правио проблем са графиком, па сам се морао вратити на Windows. Графика је АТИ Радеон 5470
<packe> Сад скидам инсталациони диск па ћу га нарезати на диск и пробати.
<Kostic> Боља варијанта ти је УСБ јер се промене које направиш чувају на њему док то није случај са ЦД-ом...
<Kostic> Као да имаш други хард диск. :)
<packe> Колико меморије би УСБ требао да има?
<Kostic> Ја сам користио Убунту на флешу од 4 ГБ без неких већих проблема packe.
<Kostic> Колико рам меморије имаш?
<packe> 3 ГБ
<packe> Имам један УСБ од 2 ГБ али ме и он нешто зеза. Размишљам се да, купим микро СД од 16 ГБ и да сместим у Теленор УСБ па да њега користим.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> built in camera msi cr630 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-built-in-camera-msi-cr630
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] built in camera msi cr630 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-built-in-camera-msi-cr630
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] built in camera msi cr630 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reseno-built-in-camera-msi-cr630
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-21
<profiler1982> da li je neko pokusavao rainmeter skinove da prevede u conkyrc
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> mate i 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mate-i-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 2.5 in 320gb sata II nov prodajem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-2-5-in-320gb-sata-ii-nov-prodajem
<alexxxxxa> moze li neko da mi pomogne da podesim /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Moje pesme : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-moje-pesme
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem sa Update-Upgrade : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-problem-sa-update-upgrade
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-22
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Заштитни зид се не укључује са укључењем рачунара : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zastitni-zid-se-ne-ukljucuje-sa-ukljucenjem-racunara
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pakovanje za Application Review Board : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pakovanje-za-application-review-board
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-23
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Firmware za mp3 player Sony NWZ-E463 4GB naci i instalirati : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-firmware-za-mp3-player-sony-nwz-e463-4gb-naci-i-instalirati
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Drivers : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-drivers
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> web kamera ne radi uvek : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-web-kamera-ne-radi-uvek
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Steam beta - dostupan svima : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-steam-beta-dostupan-svima
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu Tweak - problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-tweak-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Evolution Trash problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-evolution-trash-problem
<aleksa> zdravo svima
<aleksa> treba mi pomoc. Ima li neko voljan da pomogne?
<StephenS> e pa nema pomoci
<StephenS> aleksa, kakva pomoC?
<StephenS> ajde brze pre nego sto odem na kupane
<StephenS> kupanje ajde ajde
<StephenS> aleksa, aleksa aleksa, aleksa aleksa, aleksa aleksa, aleksa aleksa, aleksa aleksa, aleksa
<StephenS> pp00,
<StephenS> pp00,
<StephenS> pp00,
<StephenS> pp00,
<StephenS> bshellz usage ha ? BABY BIATXH
<pp00> gdje gori
<pp00> ?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kako postaviti particije? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-postaviti-particije
<aleksa> evo me
<aleksa> izvinjavam se
<aleksa> nece da radi wifi posle 20-ak minuta
<aleksa> nije do rutera
<StephenS> nek ti pp00
<Atlantic777> StephenS: smiri se.
<aleksa> usb stick je u pitanju
<StephenS> ali jel si pogledao iconfig etc
<StephenS> Atlantic777, necu.
<aleksa> kad izbacim i ponovo ubacim, radi
<aleksa> ifconfig pokazuje sledece:
<StephenS> perun_,
<aleksa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1460613/
<StephenS> nzm pitaj pp00
<StephenS> nisam koristio linux long time
<StephenS> osim u hitnim slucajevima preko ssha
<Atlantic777> aleksa: može ispis od: lspci -knn | grep -i net -A 4
<StephenS> sta se ti op-ao da neces mozda da me kikas?
<Atlantic777> Možda i hoću.
<StephenS> a mozda i neces
<aleksa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1460622/
<Atlantic777> aleksa: samo to? hm, a recimo ovo:
<aleksa> ako budem diskonektovan, znajte da cu se ponovo pojaviti za tri minuta
<aleksa> ne mogu da predvidim kad ce se ugasiti
<Atlantic777> lspci -knn | grep -i wi -A 4
<Atlantic777> ili jednostavno, ceo ispis od: lspci
<aleksa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1460628/
<aleksa> ono prethodno ne daje ispis
<Atlantic777> ok, ovo je čudno. :D
<tamoneki> reba mi hitno pomoc ne mogu da instaliram 12.10 verziju  :S
<Atlantic777> tamoneki: gde tačno zapne?
<Atlantic777> da li si probao nomodeset, acpi=off i sl?
<tamoneki> kad kopira fajlove
<tamoneki> prijavljuje neku gresku
<Atlantic777> aleksa: uh, izvini, sada sam tek video da si napisao da je to usb stick
<Atlantic777> aleksa: daj onda: lsusb
<Atlantic777> tamoneki: vidi koja je greška i proveri ispravnost diska
<aleksa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1460638/
<tamoneki> ok...hvala
<Atlantic777> aleksa: ok, našao sam nešto zanimljivo. Samo da vidim šta su tačno uradili.
<aleksa> hvala :)
<Atlantic777> ok, našao sam šta je
<Atlantic777> hajde postavi temu na forumu ili tako nešto, nemam sada vremena pa ću ti odg sutra
<Atlantic777> uglavnom, problem je što wifi karta upadne u nekim stand by režim posle nekog vremena
<Atlantic777> mislim, najverovatnije je da je to problem
<aleksa> to i ja mislim
<aleksa> tema već postoji
<aleksa> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wifi-periodicno-ne-radi?pid=212086#pid212086
<aleksa> kad mogu da ocekujem?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] kako postaviti particije? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-postaviti-particije
<aleksa> idem ja
<aleksa> pozdrav svima i hvala!
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa štampačem cannon pixma ip 1000 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-problem-sa-stampacem-cannon-pixma-ip-1000
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-16
 * baraba ;(
<baraba> TildaTurn:  moras da mi odas jednu tajnu!
<baraba> interesuje me Gara;)
<baraba>  ona sto si joj pricao neverovatne price;)
 * baraba hm;(
 * baraba nevolem 'cvarke' ;(
 * baraba :(
 * baraba al garu cu da oborim;(
<nesa962> bro veče svima
<stereo_advance> đe si nešo
<nesa962> evo  malo iščitavam special časopisa libre
<stereo_advance> vežbaš :)
<nesa962> otkud znaš
<nesa962> :9
<stereo_advance> da vidiš tek kako karte čitam :)
<nesa962> lepo sročen
<stereo_advance> jeste
<nesa962> jedino što sam morao u papirnoj formi da dodajem brojeve ručno
<nesa962> strana
<stereo_advance> Å¡tampao si?
<nesa962> obavezno bogami nekih 70 tak strana amožda malo manje da te nelažem
<nesa962> Fino ukoričio
<nesa962> formar a4
<stereo_advance> lepo lepo
<nesa962> jednostrano
<nesa962> ja volim tako ,sam nekada i časopise sam koričio
<stereo_advance> :)
<nesa962> ti?
<nesa962> juče sam imao karambol sa ubuntom
<nesa962> morao sam da ga reinstaliram
<stereo_advance> ja ne koričim
<stereo_advance> osim ako je neka knjiga u pdf-u pa Å¡tampam
<stereo_advance> onda ide koričenje
<stereo_advance> samo Å¡to je to retko
<stereo_advance> videćeš već usput, nema problema koji se ne može rešiti
<stereo_advance> reinstalacija nije neki izbor
<nesa962> pa ovde sam našao neke stvari koje nisam mogao na netu a i na srpdkom je
<nesa962> pa  morao sam jednostavno neki fajl nije bio dobar i zakucao se
<nesa962> izgleda da ga je neko od moje dece isključio usred nekog rada n adugme i to je to
<stereo_advance> e Å¡ta sam ja sve uspevao da radim sa linuxom
<stereo_advance> jednom sam obrisao sudo
<nesa962> i
<stereo_advance> i eto opet nisam morao da reinstaliram sistem
<stereo_advance> ne zavisi mnogo od distroa nego od ljudi spremnih da pomognu
<nesa962> ja sam nov u ovoj priči sa linuxom,na poslu imam W7
<nesa962> kući na jednom hardu linux na drugom w7
<stereo_advance> polako
<stereo_advance> ima vremena, što više čačkaš više naučiš
<stereo_advance> a tu mora nešto i da se zajebe :)
<stereo_advance> i naravno da se popravi
<stereo_advance> što se učenja tiče
<stereo_advance> osnovno je da znaš particije, tačke montiranja i direktorijumi
<stereo_advance> koji čemu služi i šta se gde stavlja
<stereo_advance> usput se upoznaš sa grafičkim okruženjem i tako
<stereo_advance> ima tog materijala i na srpskom dosta
<nesa962> polako naučiću tek sam načeo 50 neuzbuđujem se mnogo
<stereo_advance> imaš ti vremena još ohoho
<nesa962> sreća da ima dobrih ljudi pa hoće i da pokažu
<stereo_advance> jeste
<stereo_advance> ima ih dosta
<stereo_advance> na ircu treba samo da naletiš u isto vreme kad su dobri ljudi kraj računara
<stereo_advance> i za svaki problem Å¡to precizniji opis
<nesa962> to je ponekada teško
<stereo_advance> zato je tu ispis iz terminala
<stereo_advance> kad mi vidimo ispis iz terminala daleko nam je lakše da otklonimo kvar
<nesa962> da to je precizan opis problema
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-17
<stereo_advance> Beretta021, sad ćeš da vidiš kad maletaski nije kraj kompa
<Beretta021> hehe
<bekrija> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zZ4O7loLlE
 * bekrija odo dodo<
<User999> Jel ubuntu linux?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-18
<baraba> ;)
<baraba> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtu5KhY8zlk
<baraba> ;)
<baraba> ;(
<baraba> aj da se nagodimo:)
<baraba> hm
<Mina> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sprIGY7NhoQ
<Mina> ;(
<nesa962> bro veče svima
<Atlantic777> 'veče
<nesa962> Å¡ta se radi
<nesa962> imam problem sa meil klijentom
<fogmaker> gde si nesa962
<nesa962> evo pokušavam da rešim problem sa meil klijento tunderbrd
<nesa962> Unable to locate mail spool file.
<nesa962> To mi izbacuje i to me zeki dosta dugo
<fogmaker> nesa962, ček da završimo sastanak na #floss-magazin
<nesa962> jesam li sa tobom pričao saradnji za libre
<fogmaker> jesi
<nesa962> kada završiš molim te da podesim ponovo x chat jer sam menjao verziju ubunta
<fogmaker> nesa962, javiću ti se
<nesa962>  i podešavanja su mi otišla
<nesa962> ok
<fogmaker> nesa962, tu si?
<nesa962> da tu sam
<fogmaker> Jesi li sad na xchatu
<nesa962> ne nemogu da ga montiram imam neki problem prešao sam na 13.10
<nesa962> instaliram
<fogmaker> šta kaže zašto neće?
<nesa962>  mogu da ga pokrenem ponovo pa da ti iskopiram
<fogmaker> hajde
<stereo_advance> nesa962, probaj hexchat
<stereo_advance> isto izgleda ko xchat samo je bolji
<nesa962> ok
<stereo_advance> xchat je ugašen projekat
<stereo_advance> hexchat je nastavak tog projekta
<stereo_advance> sva podešavanja ista
<stereo_advance> tako da što ti fogmaker bude rako možeš lako da ispratiš
<fogmaker> stereo_advance, nije u riznici ubutua
<stereo_advance> nisam znao ali to nije neki problem
<nesa962>  tažio sam ga u sinaptiku ali ga nema
<nesa962> sada ćuda ga skinem
<fogmaker> nesa962, ne treba da dodaš riznicu
<nesa962> nego
<fogmaker> samo da vidim adresu riznice
<fogmaker> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable/ubuntu
<fogmaker> stereo_advance, ako si tu
<stereo_advance> tu
<fogmaker> hajde otkucacaj naredbu za dodavanje riznice
<stereo_advance> haha
<stereo_advance> važi, samo da se setim
<stereo_advance> nesa962, daj mi minut
<fogmaker> onda mogu i ja da se setim
<nesa962> ok
<fogmaker> nesa962, može i ovako
<fogmaker> otvori synaptic
<nesa962> Zadnjih par dana došlo mi je da sve oteram u vraga i da se wratim u windows ali onda se zainatim
<stereo_advance> e našao
<nesa962> otvorio
<fogmaker> idi u padajući meni settings>repositories
<stereo_advance> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable
<stereo_advance> pa onda sudo apt-get update
<fogmaker> u kartici Other software
<fogmaker> dugme add
<fogmaker> i dodaš onaj http koji sam dao
<fogmaker> ovo je početnički
<fogmaker> a stereo je dao brži i jednostavniji način
<nesa962> otkucao sam u terminalu
<fogmaker> ako si updateovao
<stereo_advance> nesa962, nemoj da odeš posle hoću nešto da ti pokažem, vrlo je korisno
<fogmaker> u sinapticu ćeš ga sada naći
<nesa962>  da
<nesa962> nema
<fogmaker> klikni na reload
<nesa962> Selecting previously unselected package libsexy2. dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  files list file for package 'ure' is missing final newline E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<nesa962> evo odgovora
<fogmaker> pazi ne sme ti biti otvoren
<fogmaker> istovremeno
<fogmaker> synaptic
<nesa962> i Å¡ta
<fogmaker> update prozor
<fogmaker> ili software center
<nesa962> dobro
<fogmaker> samo jedan otvori
<fogmaker> u Synapticu nađi libsexy2
<fogmaker> Kakovo je stanje tog paketa?
<nesa962> ok
<nesa962> kao i prethodnog a ovaj sada da vidim
<fogmaker> da li je čekiran?
<fogmaker> zelen?
<nesa962> čekiran je i zelen evo šta je izbacio
<nesa962> ebiga nisam pritisnuo paste
<fogmaker> a ure?
<nesa962> da li postoi neki program da se povežeš sa mim kompom
<nesa962> Å¡ta ure
<fogmaker> fajl ure?
<fogmaker> i on se pominje u grešci
<nesa962> sve isto kao i u prethodnom
<fogmaker> onda probaj ponovo hexchat
<nesa962> Neide pa to ti je to
<fogmaker> Ugasi synaptic
<nesa962> Zeznuo sam se možda sam trebao da skinem 32 bitnu verzoju
<nesa962> ugasio
<fogmaker> i kucaj u terminalu : sudo apt-get install hexchat
<fogmaker> pa nalepi rezultat u http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<fogmaker> i pošalji link
<nesa962> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6596252/
<nesa962> eto to je to
<stereo_advance> samo malo, nije ovo baš uobičajeno
<stereo_advance> rešićemo
<stereo_advance> mislim na grešku
<stereo_advance> probaj sudo apt-get clean
<stereo_advance> pa sudo apt-get update
<nesa962> ok
<stereo_advance> a ako ni to ne odradi onda probaj
<stereo_advance> sudo apt-get ure --reinstall
<stereo_advance> pod uslovom da je ure paket koji može da se nađe u synapticu
<nesa962> sada ću da probam
<stereo_advance> nesa962, pričaj šta se dešava
<nesa962> isto sada ću da probam reinstal
<nesa962> nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$  sudo apt-get ure --reinstall [sudo] password for nebojsa:  E: Invalid operation ure nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$
<stereo_advance> sudo apt-get reinstall ure
<nesa962> nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$ sudo apt-get reinstall ure E: Invalid operation reinstall nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$
<stereo_advance> fogmaker, aj vidi ovo za ure
<stereo_advance> ako si tu
<fogmaker> tu sam
<stereo_advance> zaboravio sam apt-get sistem kako ide
<stereo_advance> a nemam ni ubuntu ispred sebe
<fogmaker> i gledam help upt-get
<nesa962> ili da opet se vratim na 12.04
<fogmaker> arč me razmazio
<stereo_advance> i mene slack
<stereo_advance> nesa962, ajde otvori synaptic
<stereo_advance> i u pretrazi nađi ure
<fogmaker> ne postoji reinstal kao komanda
<stereo_advance> ma ima sigurno
<nesa962> našao ih koliko voliš
<stereo_advance> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ure
<fogmaker> neka sad
<fogmaker> kad je u synapticu
<stereo_advance> a sad me baš zanima
<fogmaker> nek označi ure za reinstal
<stereo_advance> nemam ništa protiv, kako mu je lakše
<nesa962> ali koje ure neki su označeni zelenom kockicom
<fogmaker> onaj Å¡to je sam ure
<fogmaker> bez -???
<fogmaker> meni je verzija 3.5.7
<nesa962> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  files list file for package 'ure' is missing final newline E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<fogmaker> da se nije zaglupio dpkg?
<fogmaker> nesa962,  probaj nešto drugo da instaliraš
<fogmaker> neku igricu možda
<nesa962> ok
<stereo_advance> našao sam na netu da se preporučuje sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stereo_advance> ali nije bilo povratnih informacija nakon toga
<nesa962> evo neka igrica treba oko 8 min da skine
<nesa962> Selecting previously unselected package tcl8.4. dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  files list file for package 'ure' is missing final newline E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<nesa962> isto
<nesa962> Sve je isto
<stereo_advance> jbg nesa962 ja bih ti pomogao ali nisam odavno koristio ubuntu i slične sisteme
<nesa962> pa šta da se radi videću sutra da ga vratim na 12.04 lth
<fogmaker> jedino još jednom možeš da uradiš restart sistema
<nesa962> Ili ću da reinstaliram ovu
<fogmaker> ako i nakon toga ne rad
<nesa962> mogu da probam
<fogmaker> probaj
<nesa962> čekić u ruke
<stereo_advance> ma sigurno reinstall sistema nije rešenje
<fogmaker> ne znam stereo_advance
<stereo_advance> možeš i da nam daš da pogledamo sources
<fogmaker> ako je nešto updateovao
<fogmaker> pre ovog
<nesa962> dobro kako
<fogmaker> možda pomogne
<stereo_advance> fogmaker, kažem da reinstall nije rešenje, ne restart
<nesa962> ok onda restart
<stereo_advance> restart neka odradi, neće da škodi samo nisam siguran da će pomoći
<fogmaker> nisam bio pažljiv na času
<stereo_advance> :)
<stereo_advance> opušteno
<stereo_advance> nesa962, ajd odradi
<nesa962> ok
<stereo_advance> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stereo_advance> jbg, ako pomogne super
<stereo_advance> vidim da preporučuju na netu
<stereo_advance> pa restartuj mašinu
<nesa962> nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$  sudo apt-get ure --reinstall [sudo] password for nebojsa:  E: Invalid operation ure nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$ sudo apt-get reinstall ure E: Invalid operation reinstall nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ure E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process u
<nesa962> ovo mi je izbacio terminal pre
<stereo_advance> zatvori synaptic
<nesa962> zatvoreno
<stereo_advance> sad komandu
<nesa962> koju
<stereo_advance> zadnju
<stereo_advance> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fogmaker> uh da
<nesa962> nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$ nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$: command not found
<fogmaker> zna da zaključa dpgk
<fogmaker> znam Å¡ta
<fogmaker> vidi
<fogmaker> kucaj sudo nautilus
<nesa962> nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$ nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$: command not found nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$ nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$  nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$: command not found nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$ sudo nautilus [sudo] password for nebojsa:   (nautilus:4944): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.Se
<stereo_advance> meni malo nejasan izlaz
<stereo_advance> jel možeš bez ovoliko nebojsa@...
<nesa962> to je to
<stereo_advance> da bude jasnije :)
<nesa962> može
<nesa962> (nautilus:4944): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files  (nautilus:4944): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/nebojsa/.config/ibus/bus is not root! Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var
<fogmaker> da li ti je otvorio nautilus
<nesa962> jeste
<fogmaker> nema veze šta piše
<fogmaker> ok sa njim možeš da čačkaš sistem
<nesa962> otvorio mi je home folder
<fogmaker> idi na file system
<fogmaker> pa var
<fogmaker> pa lib
<fogmaker> pa dpgk
<fogmaker> i traži log
<fogmaker> *lok
<fogmaker> *lock
<fogmaker> nesa962, jesi li tu
<nesa962> nevidim fajl sistem
<nesa962> otvorio mi je home folder
<fogmaker> sa leve strane je
<fogmaker> međ ostalim folderima
<nesa962> nađeno je
<fogmaker> sad prati foldere
<fogmaker> var>lib>dpgk
<nesa962> nađeno lock
<fogmaker> da li si ugasio synaptic
<fogmaker> ako nisi ugasi
<nesa962> da
<fogmaker> desnim klikom na fajl lock
<fogmaker> i odaberi otvaranje sa tekst editorom
<fogmaker> ako ima išta u njemu izbriši
<nesa962> prazno
<fogmaker> uh
<fogmaker> onda ništa
<fogmaker> to mi je bila zadnja nada
<fogmaker> nekad tu može da se zaglupi
<fogmaker> i ostavi zaključen
<nesa962> ma ništa odradiću restart pa da vidimo
<fogmaker> dpgk
<fogmaker> to ti je zadnja varijanta
<fogmaker> probaj
<nesa962> ok radim reinstal
<fogmaker> restart
<fogmaker> a ne reinstal
<stereo_advance> možda da se nađe sporna linija u ure
<stereo_advance> i da se izkomentariše
<stereo_advance> nego Å¡to nema nekog iskusnijeg sa apt-get-om
<stereo_advance> pričaj nešo :)
<nesa962> Samo sam ga restartovao
<nesa962> i montirao chat
<fogmaker> znači mogli smo to srediti pre 2 sata
<nesa962> ebiga tako ispada
<fogmaker> dešava se da ako je uradio update
<nesa962> :)
<fogmaker> neće da rdi dalje dok ga ne prihvati
<fogmaker> a prihvati ga tek nakon restarta
<nesa962> prihvati ga posle 2 sata
<fogmaker> hajde sad da namestimo chat
<nesa962> ajde
<fogmaker> otvori ga
<nesa962> jesam
<fogmaker> Prvi padajući meni pa network list
<fogmaker> izabereš freenode iz spiska
<fogmaker> upišeš nikove i konektuješ se
<nesa962> konektovao se
<fogmaker> u chat liniji upiši naredbu /join ubuntu-rs
<fogmaker> pardon
<fogmaker> u chat liniji upiši naredbu /join #ubuntu-rs
<fogmaker> ne zaboravi tarabu
<nesa962> pa otvorila se dva prozora
<fogmaker> kako 2?
<fogmaker> ugasi jedan i koristi drugi
<nebojsa_962> ok tu sam
<fogmaker> s e sad dodaj taj kanal u favorite
<nebojsa_962> ima opciju autojoin
<nebojsa_962> misliš na to
<fogmaker> da to mislim
<nebojsa_962> dodato
<fogmaker> da sad si u hexchat-u
<nebojsa_962> živeli mi
 * stereo_advance radostan
<fogmaker> dodaj i #floss-magazin
<nebojsa_962>  #floss-magazin
<fogmaker>  /join #floss-magazin
<nebojsa_962> dobro
<nebojsa_962>  to sam odradio
<fogmaker> nisi
<nebojsa_962> kako
<fogmaker> nema te na tom kanalu
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-19
<bad63r> pozz ljudi, ako ima    nekog ovde od admina treba mi njihova pomoc! vec danima mi kaze da kad ocu da se ulogujem kucam neispravnu lozinku , ajde mozda sam posmislio zaboraboravio lozinku, pa sam iso ono da mi na mail posalje reset password.. i opet nece ni sa tim da se uloguje
<bad63r> da , znam username mi je dobar!
<bad63r> kada sam provao da resetujem aktiviacioni kod
<bad63r> tj da mi posalju ponovo reko je dezurni bot
<bad63r> da mi nije dobar ovaj prvi aktivacioni kod
<bad63r> a kako kad sam isao copy paste sa maila...
<nesa962> Bro ve;e
<nesa962> Bro veče
<nesa962> bro veče svima
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-20
<sofija_> Bro veče svima.Da li neko zna kako da dodjem do lokacije media,koristim linux 13.10
<sofija_> Nasla sam ali kaze da nemam potrebnu dozvolu za otvaranje foldera?Ima li neko predlog?
<Beretta021> cao sofija_
<Beretta021> sta ti tacno treba?
<Beretta021> oces da montiras neki usb?
<djnesic> Добро вече добри људи...хтео сам само да вас поздравим
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-21
<neupuceni> pozdrav :)
<Atlantic777> pozdrav
<Kolega2357> Pozdrav svima
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-22
<nesa962> ubuntu 13.10 Kada bilo Å¡ta otkucam i dash-u pokrene se i brzo nakon toga zamrzne
<nesa962> Jedina opcija mi je restart kopjutera.
<nesa962> Da li neko zna rešenje problema
<djnesic> Ништа вам ја овде не разумем...јел неко прича овде
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-16
<mirko_> ej jel ikma koga imam jedno pitanje ?
<Mirko_> ima li koga
<Mirko_> kad god dodjem kao nema nikoga :(
<Mirko_> cemu ovaj kanal onda
<Mirko_> bez veze ..pozzz
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-17
<Mirko_> ima li koga ovde na ovom kanalu
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-18
<nikolja> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-19
<walker_> cao neko ziv za pomoc pocetniku
<walker_> u pitanju je kako da spojim moj laptop sa ubuntu linuxom na internet sa isa serverom .Na njemu je komp sa win xp i normalno radi
<walker_> neko?
<walker_> neko za pomoc
<walker_> neko ziv ovde uopste?
<Atlantic777> tu i tamo
<Atlantic777> Uglavnom je veća gužva na #lugons kanalu :)
<Atlantic777> /j #lugons
<walker_> mozes li da mi pomognes sa jednim problemom?
<Atlantic777> možda...
<Atlantic777> U čemu je problem?
<walker_> na poslu gde mi je komp sa win xp se isti povezuje preko Isa servera.Hteo bih da na tu mrezu se povremeno povezem sa mojim laptopom koji ima ubuntu 14.04
<walker_> ali kad se povezem nista
<Atlantic777> Ne znam Å¡ta je Isa server.
<walker_> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/security/aa570369.aspx
<Atlantic777> Ok, da li si potražio neko uputstvo kako se to radi na ubuntuu?
<walker_> da ali to je za ranije verzije na primer za firektno na firefox fde u podesavanjima upisujem proxy adresu i port preko kog ide ali na 14.04 nece
<walker_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#How_to_login_a_proxy_user
<walker_> ni ovako nece
<Atlantic777> Jesi li probao da upišeš IP servera umesto hostname?
<Atlantic777> Vidim na netu da postoji takav problem.
<walker_> jesam
<Atlantic777> Dakle, taj isa server se u tvojem slučaju ponaša kao običan proxy?
<walker_> na ovom kompu gde je xp je blokiran facebook na primer ako ti nesto znaci informacija
<Atlantic777> ok, iza proxy-ja postoji i firwall koji seče pristup nekim sajtovima
<Atlantic777> to ima smisla i ne bi trebalo da bude problem
<walker_> da i to sam resio torom i brige ili kako vec se sad pise
<Atlantic777> ok, ok, to me ne zanima toliko :)
<walker_> ok
<Atlantic777> hm, a kako se u XP-u kačiš na taj proxy?
<walker_> kad ides preko ie ili googlehrooma trazi ti prvo nickname i sifru
<walker_> i vidim da i programi ne mogu ovako da se instaliraju vec samo skinuti preko ie
<Atlantic777> dakle, to unosiš kao u nekom lokalnom sajtu recimo?
<Atlantic777> pokušaš da otvoriš bilo koji sajt, prvo ti iskoči taj login, pa tek onda možeš da koristiš net normalno?
<walker_> cim mi otvori pretrazivac pojavi se prozor sa tim da upisem
<Atlantic777> Možda ne treba uopšte da podešavaš proxy već DHCP kao gateway odmah postavi adresu tog ISA servera i sve radi tako.
<Atlantic777> Prozor, kao poseban prozor?
<Atlantic777> ne kao sajt?
<Atlantic777> zanimljivo
<walker_> mali prozorcic po sredini ne kaop sajt
<walker_> izvini na ovom losem kucanju tastatura je malo ..
<walker_> i gore u network manageru pojavi mi Ethernet (auto ethernet) ako ti nesto znaci
<Atlantic777> i to je ok
<Atlantic777> hm, ovde se spominje isa
<Atlantic777> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Atlantic777> možda možeš tako
<Atlantic777> stvarno se ne razumem u te stvari, i ne znam ko je dovoljno blesav da koristi M$ firewall :D
<walker_> Mup hahhah
<Atlantic777> strašno...
<Atlantic777> ne znam, probaj na #lugons kanalu
<Atlantic777> možda neko bude imao ideju
<walker_> ok hvala videmo dalje :)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-20
<hop_> ima li koga ovde vec danma dolazim ali niko se ne javlja
<hop_> serem vam se u kanal...koji kurac ste tu kad se ne javljate !
<Beretta021> ahahahahahahah
<Atlantic777> :D
<Beretta021> adolescencija :P
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-21
<joostvb> добро јутро
#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-15
<mita_> laku noc i svako dobro
<Atlantic777> o/
#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-16
<lele_> samo za moju  GRU! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO8GV0bQoJ4&index=2&list=PLusacL8_b6F4MP8ppfpDyq2A8vD-dO1nC i za moj verni kanal:)
<ShamanHaze> Poz ljudi , imam jedno pitanje . Kad pokrenem Ubuntu Live trazi mi username i pass , sta tu treba da se ukuca ? Hvala unapred
#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-19
<profiler1982> Sretna slava svima koji slave danas sv.Nikolu
<nikolam> SreĆna sa ć
<nikolam> :P
#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-20
<Aleksa> Dobro veče
<Aleksa> gde je Bojan?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-17
<milobit-> ja sam *Hera' iz Hercegovine Vukalovic;)
 * milobit- nije mi vise drag Moj 'brat' azijjat ;(
<milobit-> igra neke igre iza kulise
<milobit-> volim ga ka rodjena brata
<milobit-> kazu da nam je isti caca ili tata
 * milobit- ista govna drugo pakovanje
<milobit-> momentalno slusam 'klavir' nacionalnu Crnogorsku musiku;(
<milobit-> al drage su mi Srpske gusle:)
<milobit-> Mirsada Omerovića  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpiuYQndtNM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txyqS5yuw30
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txyqS5yuw30
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IJRB4iRHE4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMMyVxFWeyc
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVAg7bo1PFo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlUZUksM-4E
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlUZUksM-4E
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlUZUksM-4E
<Vukalovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
 * Vukalovic ova samo z mog brata 'azijata' https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8  ;(
<pocetnik> pozdrav svima
<pocetnik> linuks korisnici
<pocetnik> Ja sam Sasa hteo bih nesto da pitam
<pocetnik> Da li  moze da se instalira linuks 18.04 i da radi naravno... procesor i5 7400 8g ram... ?
<Vukalovic> zbori
<pocetnik> najvise me zanima zbog procesora
<pocetnik> totalni sam novajlija u svetu linuksa ... planiram da kupim tu konfiguraciju pa bih instalirao taj OS.. Hvala na odgvoru
<Vukalovic> i5 procesor je dobar Ja ima i7:)
<pocetnik> ma ok..nije los procesor...ali me muci kompatibilnost...
<pocetnik> jel moze ili ne moze :D
<Vukalovic> svi linuksi rade i na manjim procesorima
<Vukalovic> koji linux? hoces
<Vukalovic> linuksa ima mnogo ;)
 * Vukalovic 
 * Vukalovic ili se igras igara bez granica;)
<Vukalovic> a pocetnik :)
<pocetnik> ubuntu 18.04
<pocetnik> ?
<Vukalovic> ja kako reko svi linuksi rade ok
 * Vukalovic ubuntu ne podnosim organski:)
<Vukalovic> vozim suse
<Vukalovic> 15.0
<Vukalovic> sam izaberi sta hoces
<Vukalovic> samo pazi
<Vukalovic> pri instalaciji sa windows
<Vukalovic> zasto da kupis?
<Vukalovic> kad je sve slobodno 'dzabe' ;)
<pocetnik> ma mislim da kupim konfiguraciju...hardver Vukalovicu :)
<pocetnik> komp...taj procesor toliko rama 2 hdd itd :D
<pocetnik> pa u tu masinu da ubacim linuks 18.04 pa dal ce to da radi
<pocetnik> komprendes ?
<Vukalovic> ja tvoj izbor sTO SE PLATI JE MALO SIGURNIJE;)
<Vukalovic> naravno na dobroj masini to malo i bolje radi :)
<pocetnik> pa mora da se kupi sam hardver... ja mislim da ova masina koju sam ja naveo da je sasvim pristojna
<Vukalovic> da naravno masina je OK
<Vukalovic> svi slobodni linuksi rade ok Ja nikad nisam kupovao Linus
<Vukalovic> i neznam kako radi taj koi se kupi?
<pocetnik> pa linuks se valjda i ne kupuje on je slobodan samo komp treba da se kupi :D  ne zezaj me :D
<Vukalovic> naravno ima i linuks koji se prodaje :)
<Vukalovic> cek
<Vukalovic> https://www.opensuse.org/ Tumbleweed je stanje
<Vukalovic> https://software.opensuse.org/distributions/leap
<Vukalovic> Tumbleweed je sranje *
<Vukalovic> nestabilan
<Vukalovic> openSUSE Leap 15.0 je stabilan
 * Vukalovic ja sam stalni 'pocetnik' ili neuk;) i jopet mi sve radi;)
<Vukalovic> a sa ove masine S koje 'kakim' je samo sa dva procesora i2 :)
<Vukalovic> AMD C-50 Processor × 2
<Vukalovic> :)
<Vukalovic> Udgave 15.0 64-bit Kerne Linux 4.12.14-lp150.12.28-default x86_64  Hukommelse: MATE 1.20.1  1.20.1
<Vukalovic> ;(
<Vukalovic> hm haha
<Vukalovic> odo i ja dodo
 * Vukalovic nisam ni ja bolji od pocetnika;)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-18
<kajdanka-> ;) kako ste ljudi:)
<pocetnik> ja sam pocetnik
<pocetnik> i zelim da instalise ubuntu'
<pocetnik> moreli nekonda mi pomogne?
<pocetnik> zeli li *
<pocetnik> ?
<pocetnik> moju 'baku' su zvali kajdanka :) Uvek neke pesme 'kajde' pevala
<pocetnik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axNeaWF15IE
<pocetnik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TW-rD1y2s4
<kajdanka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<kajdanka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-20
<milobit-> pomoz bog "ljudi" s oprostajem 'greske' se desavaju;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> imali ovdje Vlaha?
<milobit-> vodje''*
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
 * milobit- ni psa da lane A kamol cijk' da se javi;(
 * milobit- jos me zovu 'vaska' karavlaska;)
<milobit-> pradjed mi je Vukalovic
<milobit-> kodmene oluje i gromovi ne tuku:(
 * milobit- vise  Jer bi davno Bija upokejen;(
 * milobit- i to mi je jedina mana;(
 * milobit- fali mi MAnastikA
<milobit-> to je j
<milobit-> to je bila jedina moja nada
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<milobit-> ljudi ne zamerit
<milobit-> ja nisam "bolestan"
<milobit-> no bijem bitku s logikom i filozofijo
 * milobit- moci i sile;)
<milobit-> i dosao sam do zakljucka
 * milobit- ostalo je sve sranje kroz gusto granje
<milobit-> samo sila i moc vladaju svetom!!!
<milobit-> ne prdite lude! No U boj idite! Drugi izbor nemate!!!!!!!!
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yK5odygYQE
<sibalija> odo dodo da malo pocinem A mozda i osvanem
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-21
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZZyTxhh990
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr3apJp-w28
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1n9JyjD4nY
<milobit-> pp
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-17
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)))
<morebit> eh Sto sam vas se uzelio :)
<morebit> bez vas nema razonode ni sijela;)
<morebit> *posijela
<morebit> joj ljudi 'baba mi jedva juce prezive;(
<morebit> tresnu je nesta pa zinu
<morebit> ni jednu da prousti
<morebit> ja se prepado
<morebit> pa joj poce davat vestacko disanje
<morebit> ne pomaze gore U usta
<morebit> a ja joj dignem noge pa udatim dolje;)
<morebit> vestacko disanje
<morebit>  kad se malo 'baba trznu
<morebit> a ja navalim
<morebit> i bogumi je ozivlje:)
<morebit> malo potom ne prodje
<morebit> dodjose neki dokturi
<morebit> odvezoseje u pakao
<morebit> ja pomislija srecom se nece vise vrtati :)
<morebit> a vrnuse je bogumi ;(
<morebit> i ugradili joj nenu cudnu spravicu!?
<morebit> kazu kad joj stane srce Da je ta spravica budi Umjesto mene!?!
 * morebit 'baba' nema vise poverenja u men. Ni ja vis u 'babu. Trazicu drugu :)))
<morebit> kako ste vi ljudi
<morebit> jel vam stogodj ponekad fali?
<morebit> mene fali  ceteres stepeni iznad nule :)  da se otkravim malo
<morebit> odo ljudi da napitam babu
<morebit> sad je moram i pitati;(
<morebit> aj cujemo se
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-19
<morebit> kako ste ljudi:)
<morebit> :)
<morebit> "VI" ste mi jedina razonoa
<morebit> i nada
<morebit> Nadu volim a Miru obozavam  :)))
 * morebit a moram da priznam (samo nek ostane  tajna medju nama;) 'babu ponekad i varam:(
 * morebit a morebit da sam i milobir;)
<morebit> aj nek ostane i to moja mala tajna;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmUKBx4l9YM
<morebit> vidji tu je i gazga 'jezda';)
<morebit> samo za olujicz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<morebit> samo za 'brata' olujicz -a  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-1xxowauiM
<morebit> samo za olujicz -a https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59I5E5CCtsA
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTNNNaU25N4
<morebit> samo za olujicz ;)https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mvzKDI2lVQ
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mvzKDI2lVQ&feature=emb_err_watch_on_yt
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mvzKDI2lVQ&feature=emb_err_watch_on_yt
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mvzKDI2lVQ&feature=emb_err_watch_on_yt
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mvzKDI2lVQ&feature=emb_err_watch_on_yt
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bca5oPFIMpw
<morebit> odo dodo u pakao
<morebit> kazu raj nisam zasluzio
<morebit> a vile raviole me vole
<morebit> odo da pocinem
<morebit> ako bogda i osvanem
<morebit> Nick padovan
<padovan-> hm !
<padovan-> ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-21
<morebit> kako ste ljudi :)
 * morebit još me zovi i ljuta  vaška karavlaska;(:)
